# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Prolaktin

## s_iva

Bok svima! Vec neko vrijeme pratim ovaj forum, tocnije otkad smo moj dragi i ja poceli raditi na bebici. Eto, proslo je četiri mjeseca i jos uvijek se nista ne dogadja. 
Prije nekoliko mjeseci sam primjetila oskudni iscjedak iz dojke, ustanovljen mi je povisen prolaktin, ali ne previse, pa mi se cini da je doktor olako presao preko toga. Narucio me na kontrolu (to je slijedeci tjedan) pa cu vidjeti sto i kako dalje. Kakva su vasa misljenja,iskustva o tome?

Pozdrav svima!  :Heart:

----------


## wewa

S_iva, dobro dosla i sto prije dosla do bebice  :Wink: 

nazalost, ne mogu te obradovati da je prolaktin sasa... i ja imam hiperprolaktinemiju koja se mora regulisati Bromergonom i/ili Dostinexom. porazgovaraj s doktorom, poviseni prolaktin moze sprijeciti ovulaciju ili smanjiti funkciju zutog tijela i tako sprijeciti trudnocu.

no sve se da rijesiti pravilnom terapijom, a super je da si odlucila uzeti svoje zdravlje u svoje ruke!

vise informacija mozes naci na podforumu Potpomognute oplodnje, tamo ima vise nas hiperprolaktinasica.

----------


## fiordaliso

> Bok svima! Vec neko vrijeme pratim ovaj forum, tocnije otkad smo moj dragi i ja poceli raditi na bebici. Eto, proslo je četiri mjeseca i jos uvijek se nista ne dogadja. 
> Prije nekoliko mjeseci sam primjetila oskudni iscjedak iz dojke, ustanovljen mi je povisen prolaktin, ali ne previse, pa mi se cini da je doktor olako presao preko toga. Narucio me na kontrolu (to je slijedeci tjedan) pa cu vidjeti sto i kako dalje. Kakva su vasa misljenja,iskustva o tome?
> 
> Pozdrav svima!


već neko vrijeme iščitavam ovaj forum... imam sličnu situaciju.  naime problem s prolaktinom počeli su prije 2godine kad sam izgubila naglo 9kg. time su i moji ciklusi postali neredoviti. sad je, hvala bogu, puno bolje. vratila sam kilažu, pa se iciklus  vratio (iako povremeno i preskoči). i mene je malo zabrinjavalo što je moj ginekolog rekao da se ne trebam previše brinuti... jer  kao i s lagano povišenim prolaktinom mogu zanijeti. 
a što se iscjetka iz dojke tiče, provjerila sam to odmah čim sam došla doma s pregleda. bilo ga je malo, ali sam shvatila da što manje o tome razmišljam i provjeravam , puno se bolje i osjećam. to su potvrdili i moji novi nalazi.  uistinu nemoj se previše brinuti, vjeruj da će sve biti ok.

----------


## pale

Bok cure,
i ja sam primjetila već duže vrijeme iscjedak iz dojki, samo nisam nikad obračala pažnju na to i nisam to rekla doktoru  :Embarassed:  .

Imam redovite menstruacije, u ožujku mi je gin. rekla da imam par vodenih cisti na lijevom jajniku ali da to nije ništa strašno. Sad već sedam mjeseci radimo na bebi i ništa.
Mislite li da bi trebala kod doc.

 :Love:

----------


## ivory

I ja imam iscjedak već par godina, ali sam to nekako smatrala normalnim i nisam pridavala veliku pažnju tome, jer se pojavljuje tek kada ga sama pokusam "iscijediti", a primjetila sam da je jaci kada imam odnose   :Embarassed:   Stvarno sam sada zabrinuta, jer smo također počeli raditi na bebi... Za mjesec dana idem kod ginekologa, pa ću joj to svakako spomenuti!

----------


## pale

ivory, ista stvar i kod mene, baš sam se sad zabrinula, neka nam se neko javi ako zna više o ovome.
Unaprijed hvala
 :shock: 
 :Love:

----------


## Jelka

Cure, mislim da i same vidite da se trebate pozabaviti tim iscjetkom. Nije za šalu. Tako je jednostavan za riješiti, a realno može sprečavati začeće. 

Doduše, prolaktin mislim da zovu "hormonom stresa" pa on može varirati ovisno o tome kako živite. Mislim da je dobro prekontrolirati ga, pa kakvi god bili rezultati, ponoviti ga opet kroz neko vrijeme.

I naravno curke moje, SRETNOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Da i vama rodica uskoro sleti u dimnjak i donese malu štrucu.

----------


## pale

Možda je glupo pitanje, ali kome da se obratim, svom doc. ili ginekologinji
Moram priznati da mi nije svejedno.
Jesu li to one pretrage koje se rade određeni dan ciklusa (čitala sam nešto o tome), nadam se da ima šanse da sve bude ok.

Hvala vam, svašta ću ja ovdi naučiti.

 :Kiss:

----------


## plavaa

progesteron se radi 21.dc 
zapravo se racuna da je to 7 dana nakon O, pa ako imas duge cikluse, moze i neki drugi dc

mislim da ides svom soc. ginekologu za to, a ne dr. opce prakse.. al nisam sigurna, nisam nikad isla.

----------


## Franny

ja sam seljo pa ne znam bas nista o tome, ali jednom sam (davno) citala da ako se pojavi kakav iscjedak iz dojke, da se obavezno treba javiti ginekologu. mislim, ne zelim nikoga plasiti, ali ja osobno bih se zabrinula (valjda zato jer nista ne znam o tome, ali trta bi me bilo i zbog nekih drugih stvari, no necu sad sirit crne misli netom).

u svakom slucaju, posjet ginicu ne moze nikako bilti los odabir...

puse curke i drz te se pa se javite s rezultatima!
 :Love:

----------


## pale

Cure hvala, pretpostavila sam da triba ići kod gin. ali eto pitam  :Embarassed:  
Ne znam baš ništa o tome osim da ja taj iscjedak imam već duže vrijeme i mislila sam da je to normalno.
Je li postoji još kakav simptom toga?
Ma ja sam htjela slijedeći mjesec krenuti sa folikulometrijom i MM spermiogram napraviti s obzirom da mi je gin. super i rekla je da slobodno idemo na pretrage ako to želimo bez obzira što još nije prošla godina dana. Ja bi sad odmah otišla da saznam što je taj iscjedak ali nekako možda pričekam i odem sve skupa slijedeći mjesec.
Puno vam hvala na informacijama, ako se može javiti netko ko na žalost ima iskustva s tim sa malo više podataka.
Nadam se da čemo svi brzo imati   :Saint:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## mirnic

Cure,

i ja vec nekoliko mjeseci primjecujem iscjedak iz dojki, kao male kapljice vode.a vec godinu dana se borim i sa smedim krvarenjem u drugoj fazi ciklusa, kako mi je progesteron 21 dan ciklusa uredan, doktori dizu ruke i govore da je za sve kriv stres.prolaktin sam vadila 4 dan ciklusa i gornja granica je 400, a ja sam imala uz predhodno mirovanje prije vadenja 355,moj doktor je samo rekao da je to uredu.ja se stalno pitam pa koliki mi je tek prolaktin kad se krecem i zivciram(a zivim ko natempirana bomba). i mi vec par mjeseci radimo na bebici, al jos nista,a kad me ljudi pitaju a kad ce beba, mislim da moj prolaktin skace na milijun.sad sam krenila na terapiju kod homeopatice, ali evo i ovaj ciklus je opet sve isto.ludim.....kao da sam u zacarnom krugu

u nadi da ce nam svima biti bolje saljem vam pozdrave

----------

i meni od poroda ide iscjedak a prolaktin ok ,kaj je nemem pojma

----------


## s_iva

Nekako mi je lakse kad vidim da nisam sama u ovoj nedoumici oko prolaktina i oko iscjetka iz dojki. Iako doktor kaze da nema razloga za zabrinutost, ja sam digla paniku i napravila UZV dojki, i citolosku analizu iscjetka, i narucila se i kod ginekologa i kod endokrinologa pa neka se dogovore jer ja necu tako lako prijeci preko toga, tim vise sto je zelja za bebicom iz mjeseca u mjesec sve veca!
Cure, same se trebamo brinuti za svoje zdravlje!!!

Imam nesto jako zanimljivo, nasla sam Encianove tablete koje sadrze VITEX AGNUS CASTUS, mislim da im je naziv PMS FORTE ili nesto slicno, i naravno da sami ih kupila i koristim ih vec drugi mjesec.  Cijena je oko 60 kn.
Potrazite na internetu malo vise o toj cudotvornoj biljci, navodno prirodno snizava prolaktin, ima i na stranicama poliklinike Harni.

Puno srece!!!

----------


## Val

*s_iva*-ovaj agnus je izvrstan za sređivanje hormona-tj. utječe na snižavanje prolaktina te povećanje progesterona. Ima dosta cura koje su po uzimanju agnusa zatrudnile.

Nego, ja sam svoj naručivala iz Njemačke-ti kažeš da i Encian ima svoje pakiranje-gdje ga si točno kupila???

*mirnic*-ne bi bilo zgorega da ponovo provjeriš prolaktin-on jako loše (ako je povišen) djeluje na ovulaciju. Možda da pokušaš s agnusom?


pozdrav

----------


## mirnic

Curke, jel to ovo
PMS FREE 
PMS Free sadrži ekstrakt ploda konopljike, agnus castus koji utječe na hormonsku funkciju te se stoga najviše koristi kod menstrualnih problema. 
Konopljika u periodu od 3 menstrualna ciklusa značajno reducira opće simptome PMS-a (razdražljivost, depresiju, glavobolje, oticanje i bolove u dojkama) tako što inhibira lučenje prolaktina iz hipofize.
Konopljika se koristi i kod nepravilnih menstruacija ili kod potpunog izostanka menstruacije (amenoreja) koje su uzrokovane povećanim lučenjem prolaktina. Tretman sa konopljikom u periodu od 3 mjeseca pokazao je značajno poboljšanje. 

ja vec poslala muza u ljekarnu, pa u svakom slucaju vrijedi probat.hvala za preporuku.

pozdrav

----------


## s_iva

Mirnic, to je to! Ima ga za kupiti u Encianu i u svakoj malo boljoj ljekarni. 

Tek se odnedavno moze nabaviti kod nas, pa zasto da ne isprobamo!?! 

Nadam se da ce nam pomoci da sto prije dodjemo do   :Saint:

----------


## mirnic

ja sam vec maznila prvu kapsulu, pa da vidimo :Smile: 
jedino sto me zabrinjava je to sto pise da ne smiju koristit trudnice, moze li nam onda to skodit ako ostanemo trudne dok to pijemo???

----------


## Val

Mislim da ne može štetiti-kao što rekoh ima cura koje su zatrudnile već u prvom mjesecu pijenja agnusa. :D 

Mislim da se smije piti do + na testu.

----------


## asja

ja imam prolaktin 780 ali nemam iscjedka i ostali hormoni su OK.
i meni je dr, rekao da se ne brinem, da je to od soka od igle, stresa, neporspavane noci, no moja soc, gin, mi je propisal bromergon  :? 
milsim da cu ako dobijem stvari ici na jos jedno vadjenje krvi.
s_ iva koliki je tvoj prolaktin?

----------


## s_iva

Asja, u privatnoj poliklinici mi je bio jednom 900, a nakon 10-ak dana 600 (gornja granica razreda je 510), a vadila sam ga nakon pola sata mirovanja. Doktor je rekao da je vjerojatno stres u pitanju, sto je vrlo lako moguce! 
U Vinogradskoj u granicama normale, 25 (gornja granica je 30). 
Sve cu ponoviti jos jednom, ali ovaj put i ostale hormone pa cemo vidjeti!

----------


## sissi

Da još jednom upozorim na važnost reguliranog prolaktina.

Prošla dva IVF/ICSIja, četiri embriotransfera, dvije inseminacije, svaki put je rezultat bio velika nula.

Promijenila sam kliniku i tek tada prvi put izvadila hormone štitnjače i spolne hormone. Sve u redu osim visokog prolaktina, a nikad nikakvog iscjedka iz dojka, niti problema s krvarenjima tijekom ciklusa, uredne menstruacije itd.

Zatrudnila sam u sljedećem postupku, cijelo vrijeme stimulacije pijući Bromergon. Sad sam u 9. mjesecu trudnoće.

Kad rodim i prestanem dojiti, slijedi ispitivanje zašto je prolaktin tako visok. PRL sam uvijek vadila privatno, tek jednom sam otišla kod prijateljice u bolnicu gjde su mi napravili status prolaktina koji je bio povišen, ali ne tako visok kao kod pojedinačnih mjerenja.

Cure, sretno

----------


## asja

sissi, kolike su ti bile vrijednosti.-
idem i ja vaditi prl opet , mora li biti 3 do 5 dana ciklusa? i onda pijem Bromergion, nekako sumnjam da su ti folikuli  mozda prazni???!!! :?

----------


## s_iva

Sissi, jesi li radila MR?

----------


## sissi

Vrijednosti su bile izrazito visoke - prvi put 2240 (ali nakon izuzetno velikog stresa u privatnom životu), prolaktinski status je bio (da ostanem pri ovim jedinicama) oko 780.

Nisam radila MR, to me čeka nakon poroda, ne znam da li uzrok tako visokog prolaktina moram biti mikroadenom hipofize (tzv prolaktinom) ili ga mogu uzrokovati i neki drugi razlozi??

Moram priznati da me pomalo frka pretraga, a vjerujte mi da nakon godina MPO više ne mogu vidjeti bolnice, doktore, vaditi krv itd, itd, a morat ću ...

----------


## fiordaliso

pronašla sam nešto o prolaktinu, pa bih htjela podijelit s vama koji se prvi put susrećete s tim problemom.
PROLAKTINOM
Prolaktinom je dobroćudni tumor hipofize. Dobroćudni tumori žljezdanog tkiva nazivaju se adenomi. Prolaktinom je najčešći funkcionalni adenom hipofize.
HIPOFIZA
Hipofiza  je žlijezda sa unutrašnjim izlučivanjem smještena na bazi mozga. Građena je od dva temeljna dijela: prednjeg i stražnjeg režnja koji se razlikuju po svom razvoju, građi i funkciji.
Prednji režanj, adenohipofiza, izvor je hormona rasta, prolaktina, folikul stimulirajućeg hormona, luteinizirajućeg hormona, tirotropina, adrenokortikotropnog hormona i hormona koji stimulira melanocite.
Stražnji režanj, neurohipofiza, izlučuje oksitocin i antidiuretski hormon (vazopresin).
PODJELA
Adenomi hipofize manji od 10mm nazivaju se mikroadenomi (mikroprolaktinomi), a oni veliki 10mm ili više su makroadenomi (makroprolaktinomi).
KONCENTRACIJA PROLAKTINA
Normalna konc. kod žena je 1-25ng/ml. Razina prolaktina u krvnom serumu veća od 300ng/ml je dijagnostička za adenom hipofize. I koncentracija iznad 150 kod bolesnice koja nije trudna obično je uzrokovana ovim dobroćudnim tumorom.
SIMPTOMI
Mikroadenom ne uzrokuje drugih smetnji osim pojačanog izlučivanja hormona prolaktina, što rezultira stanjem koje se naziva hiperprolaktinemija. 
Simptomi tog stanja kod žena su galaktoreja (izlučivanje mlijeka iz dojki bez trudnoće), nepravilne M, izostanak M, i neplodnost.
Mikroprolaktinomi  izazivaju povećane razine prolaktina i posljedične promjene na spolnim žljezdama(hipogonadizam). Makroprolaktinomi mogu imati utjecaj na druge hormone hipofize, izazvati glavobolje, poremećaje vidnog polja, strukturne poremećaje i proširenje turskog sedla(koštano ležište  u kojem je smještena hipofiza).
Ako se dogodi teži poremećaj cirkulacije-apopleksija hipofize, simptomi su  poput glavobolja, mučnine, povraćanja , poremećaj svijesti, oftalmoplegija, poremećaji vida.
LIJEČENJE
Sve osobe s prolaktinom ne zahtjevaju terapiju; terapija se preporuča kada  žene žele zatrudnjeti, kad im je smanjen libido, galaktoreja, žele regulirati M ili smanjiti rizik od osteoporoze.
PROGNOZA
Mikroadenomi imaju jako dobru prognozu! Prognoza makroadenoma ovisi o simptomima i odgovoru na terapiju lijekom.
Ovo su bile moje prve info o prolaktinu... sad mi je u granicama normale. Kako je ovo uistinu hormon stresa (pod kojim sam onda i bila), preporuka je da činite ono što vas opušta. ja sam svakodnevno šetala lungomare i mislim da mi je to puno pripomoglo... inaravno podrška mog dragog te njegov pozitivan stav o tome. 
pusa i cure samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## plavaa

*fiordaliso*, daj pliz izvor i autora clanka, moramo paziti na autorska prava na forumu  ;)

----------


## fiordaliso

to sam našla na www.medicina.hr/clanci/prolaktinom.htm

----------


## pale

Bok cure,

jučer sam bila kod svoje doc. ( ne gin. nego opće prakse, jer bi kod gin. došla na red taman posli N.G. a to mi je bilo kasno za čekati) i rekla joj za iscjedak iz dojke. Poslala me vaditi prolaktin, rekla je da je to najvjerojatnije to i kad sam već sada kod nje da je bolje to provjeriti. Samo mi nije jasno zašto ga mogu vaditi bilo koji dan ciklusa a negdje sam pročitala da se to radi 3. dan ciklusa. Ili se i on vadi skupa sa ostalim hormonima taj dan. Uglavnom, ja sam sretna što sam uzela zdravlje u svoje ruke ( hvala svim rodicama - vi ste za to zaslužne) čak je i ona pohvalila moje znanje s ovog područja ( još jednom hvala svim rodicama ).
Sutra idem to srediti pa se javim kad nalazi budu gotovi.

Pozdrav i   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ivory

Javi nam rezultate obavezno!
Mogla bi i ja kod mog doc opće prakse po uputnicu, a ne čekati još mjesec dana...

----------


## pale

Da Ivory, moja doc. je bila baš ponosna što čitam o svom zdravlju i da je to najvjerojatnije povišeni prolaktin. Kaže da ima žena koje cijeli život žive s tim i imaju djecu. Postoji terapija i to bi trebalo biti to. Naravno to sam znala i prije jer čitam RODU. 
Ivory, ja sam morala otići nisam mogla čekati, i Božić i N.G. provesti u strahu. Nadam se da ću uspiti do kraja tjedna znati što je. Ako netko zna ima li veze to što mi M treba doći za par dana( vezano za pretragu), bila bi zahvalna na  pomoći. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Val

Pale, iskreno, mislim da se tvoja doktorica zabunila-mislim da se za najtočniji rezultat prolaktin treba vaditi 3 dan ciklusa.
Možda ne bi bilo loše da pričekaš m pa da ga onda provjeriš.


pozdrav i sretno

----------


## mirnic

Pale,

prolaktin se moze vaditi bilo koji dan ciklusa. ako se vade i ostali hormoni onda se vadi 3-5 dan ciklusa da se ne bi dvaput bockale. 
ja sam svoj odlucila prekontrolirat tek pocetkom drugog mjeseca, u prvom cu na zimovanje, pa nakon toga na kontrolu ako ne ugledam plus.
sve vise vjerujem da nam je taj prolaktin od stresa i tako bi voljela da mozemo smanjiti stres.

----------


## pale

Da, i ja mislim da je od stresa, ali kako stres smanjiti, e to ja ne znam.
I ja mislim kad se radi hormonalna slika da se prolaktin radi 3. dan da ne bockaju dva puta. Ja sam doc. baš pitala je li treba biti određeni dan ona je rekla da ne da odem bilo kada. Negdje sam pročitala da triba biti natašte.

 :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Cure, i ja bila kod  soc.ginekologa sa svim nalazima koje sam do sada napravila (PRL, citoloska analiza iscjetka, UZV dojki) i kazem mu da pokusavam vec neko vrijeme zatrudniti, a ne ide, a on meni onako bahato: "Pa naravno da ne mozes, to ti je od prolaktina!!!". Ja njega pitam da mi prepise terapiju, a on kaze da se za vrijednosti koje nisu previse povisene ne daje nikakva terapija. To je moj ginekolog jos iz studenskih dana (Dom zdravlja studenata) i uvijek je bio povrsan i bezobrazan, pa vas molim preporuke za soc. gin sa kojim se moze normalno razgovarati i koji prima pacijentice. Mislim da bi kod privatnika potrosila pravo malo bogatstvo, a ne moze mi davati uputnice ni recepte.

Nakon toga sam otisla u Vinogradsku kod endokrinologa, kod njega sasvim druga prica. Covjek je normalan i ima vremena i strpljenja. Rekao mi je da u dojkama imam fibrocisticne promjene, kaze da to nije nista strasno, dao mi uputnicu za sve hormone 3. i 21. DC, rekao da pratim bazalnu temperaturu i narucio me za kontrolu za 3 mj.
A na kraju mi kaze da ne vidi razloga zasto ne bi uskoro zatrudnila, s obzirom na redovite cikluse i ako nalaz ostalih hormona bude uredan. I da ponekad dodju pacijentice koje su kontrolirale PRL u privatnim labosima, nalazi budu svakakvi, a kod njih u Vinogradskoj uredni. Ipak, bolnica je bolnica! Bar ja tako mislim.

Iz njegovih usta u Bozje usi!!!
Javljate se cure sa svojim iskustvima, i jos jednom molim preporuku za NORMALNOG GINEKOLOGA! HVALA!!!

----------


## mirnic

eh, kako bi ja volila da mi netko kaze kako smanjiti stres, i kako primjeniti metodu na jedno uho ude a na drugo izade.
ako ima koja cura koja duze vrijeme koristi PMS Free i vidi kakvo poboljsanje molim da nam se javi.

----------


## s_iva

Jos mi je rekao da ne treba biti na taste, cak je pozeljno da se nesto pojede, jer i glad je stres za organizam! Prije vadjenja krvi treba mirovati 30 min u cekaonici i pokusati se opustiti.

----------


## pale

Joj, znači ne biti natašte i opustiti se, ovo će biti malo teže kod mene. Nisam baš heroj što se tiće krvi, a i čim pomislim da sutra idem ( išla bi ja danas ali radim) uzrujam se.

Stvarno ako ima netko tko je pio agnus i bolje mu je neka se javi.

 :Love:

----------


## ivory

Pale, jesu stigli nalazi???
Baš me zanima jel' sve OK!
Javi čimih dobiješ   :Love:

----------


## pale

Ivory, hvala što misliš na mene. Nažalost, loše vijesti zato i tebi preporučujem da provjeriš prolaktin. Evo ovako: ref. intervali: 127 - 637 , jedinica mU/l , rezultat: 4152 H.
Moja doc. me poslala kod endokrinologa i to mi je na uputnicu napisala hitno! Ne želim te strašiti ali ajde kod doc.
Ja idem u utorak kod endokrinologa pa ćemo viditi. Ako netko zna bila bi zahvalna na pomoći kako to ide kod endokrinologa, kakve su pretrage i sl. 
Ma valjda će sve biti ok.

 :Love:

----------


## ivory

> Ivory, hvala što misliš na mene. Nažalost, loše vijesti zato i tebi preporučujem da provjeriš prolaktin. Evo ovako: ref. intervali: 127 - 637 , jedinica mU/l , rezultat: 4152 H.
> Moja doc. me poslala kod endokrinologa i to mi je na uputnicu napisala hitno! Ne želim te strašiti ali ajde kod doc.
> Ja idem u utorak kod endokrinologa pa ćemo viditi. Ako netko zna bila bi zahvalna na pomoći kako to ide kod endokrinologa, kakve su pretrage i sl. 
> Ma valjda će sve biti ok.


Ma bit će sve OK, ništa ne brini! Glavno da si na vrijeme reagirala i da ti se postavi dijagnoza. Ja ću isto što prije tražiti uputnicu i krenuti na pretrage.
Drži se i javljaj dalje novosti   :Love:

----------


## pale

Ma tribalo bi biti sve ok. nego me zanima što sada. Kakve se pretrage rade kod endokrinologa, mogu li nešto učiniti sama. Malo sam zbunjena, očekivala sam da bude povišen ali ne baš ovoliko. Malo me isto strah, iako me doc. uvjerava da to sve može biti ok.

 :Love:

----------


## Viola

Pale, možda te malo smirim, meni su isto pronašli povišeni prolaktin, popravio se nakon par mjeseci uzimanja bromergona.
I ostala sam trudna poslije toga, prirodno.

Mislim da će te endokrinolog slati na još hormonskih pretraga i magnet ili ct hipofize. Nije to ništa strašno  :Love:

----------


## pale

Viola, hvala ti, tvoje riječi su mi stvarno utjeha. Upravo sam nazvala bolnicu i sestra na endokrinologiji mi je rekla s obzirom da mi na uputnici piše hitno da dođem odmah. Malo sam se ustrašila, moram priznati. Bojim se da je moj prolaktin stvarno jako velik. Danas popodne idem u bolnicu pa ćemo viditi što će biti. Ne mogu se nikako smiriti, tako me strah, i još sad pred Božić ( sad ti ja mislim kako ću stići obaviti kupovinu i peći kolače). :shock: 

Uopće ne znam što mi može biti sada od tako visokog prolaktina.

 :Love:

----------


## mirnic

Pale,

pokusaj se maksimalno smirit, jer ako te opet danas posalju na vadenje prolaktina nece biti dobro ako si pod stresom.
to sto su rekli da dodes odmah gledaj s pozitivne strane, kako bi tek bila jadna i uplasena da moras cekati mjesec ili vise dana da dodes na red i kako bi cijelo vrijeme samo na to mislila. ovako ces vec danas cuti strucno misljenje i biti makar jedan korak blize rjesavanju problema, a ipak je sve lakse kad saznas s cime se moras boriti. ja ti vec preko godinu dana obilazim doktore i sve je kao uredu, a imam smede krvarenje u drugoj fazi cik., iscjedak iz dojki i nema bebe.
drizi se, vjerujem da ce sve biti dobro.

pozdrav

----------


## pale

Mirnic, hvala ti, ja sam čak mislila ići tek u utorak ali eto nazovem danas i kažu ako piše hitno primaju odmah. Eto toga se bojim, jer povišenost stvarno nije mala. Ne čini  mi se to stvar koju treba tako hitno danas riješiti, a moja doc. to traži. Ništa ne razumijem i strah me je. Jedva čekam da se to riješi. Još i trebam dobiti M i sva sam depresivna sama od sebe, još će me tamo i bockati. Uh, kako sam u komi.

 :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Pale, znam da si uplasena, ali pokusaj se smiriti. Kazes da imas redovite cikluse. Eto, to je nesto dobro u svemu tome, jer jako poviseni prolaktin izaziva izostanak menstruacije, a kod tebe to nije slucaj. To mi je rekao endokrinolog u Vinogradskoj.
I meni su vrijednosti varirale od labosa do labosa, najbolje da probas analizirati prolaktin na vise mjesta.

----------


## mirnic

Pale,

upravo kako je s_iva rekla, kod dugotrajnog visokog povisenja prolaktina dolazo do izostanka mjesecnice i po nekoliko mjeseci. otale cure s povisenim prolaktinom imam pitanje za vas kakvi su vam ciklusi, uredni ili zezaju?i ima li koja spotting pred menstruaciju?

----------


## s_iva

Moji ciklusi su poprilicno uredni, 26-29 dana, eventualno mi se pokoji put dogodi da traju nekoliko dana duze, ali svaki mjesec pratim simptome. Sredinom ciklusa osjetim probadanje u jajnicima, a od 18.-og dana do M osjecam nadutost, bolne grudi,razdrazljiva sam.
U utorak idem vaditi krv i provjetiti progesteron, a sto se tice spottinga ponekad mi se javi smeckasti iscjedak u 2.polovici ciklusa. 
Kako je kod ostalih cura?

----------


## mirnic

I meni grudi bole lucaki od ovulacije pa dok ne dobijem, ovulacije su bolne. homeopatica mi je rekla da PMS free ne smijem uzimati dok sam kod nje na terapiji, a kako od njene terapije nisam primjetila nista drugo nego puno tanji novcanik, odlucila sam vise nigdje ne ici, nego se pokusat smirit i piti PMS free, pa da vdim kak ce biti kroz par ciklusa. prosli ciklus sam pila Pms free samo par dana i u tih par dana su me grudi manje boljele, e sad da li je od toga ili od razmisljanja da ce me manje boliti neznam ni sama.

----------


## pale

Cure, hvala na utjehama.
Imam uredne menstruacije, ciklusi mi traju 26 - 28 dana, imam smeđkasti iscjedak dan prije M ( u zadnje vrijeme svaki mjesec ), jakooo bolne grudi i 10 dana prije M, jake glavobolje pred, za vrijeme ili odmah nakon M. Čak mi se jedno vrijeme vrtilo ujutro i bila mi mučnina ( kako žarko želim bebicu, mislila sam da su to simptomi- kasnije da sam umislila) . Ja sam uvijek mislila da je to PMS. Sad ćemo viditi što je stvarno. 
Hvala još jednom, do jučer sam mislila da se ovo događa nekom drugome.

Je li prl raste na početku trudnoće? Trebam dobiti M danas, sutra pa eto pomislih da nisam možda ...  :Embarassed:  

 :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Prolaktin se poveceva u trudnoci, ali ne na pocetku.
I ja imam glavobolje u iste dane kao i ti, mislim da je to od pada jednih,a rasta vrijednosti drugih hormona. To je PMS.

----------


## pale

Vjerojatno si u pravu, s_iva, nego ja sad umišljam simptome toga jer me strah. Pričala sam sa jednom med. sestrom i rekla mi je da ne čekam da odem odmah danas kod endokrinologa da to nije baš za čekanje. Bumo videli, javim se sutra sa novostima. Ako budem živa :shock: , koja depra   :Laughing:  
 :Love:

----------


## ivory

Ne brini pale i pogledaj link koji je plavaa stavila na odbrojavanju! Ja sam se rasplakala od sreće i odmah mi život izgleda ljepše i veselije!

----------


## Tia

Osobno s prolaktinom ratujem još od 96.
Bromergon mi je spuštao prolaktin. Dok sam bila na Dianama također je prolaktin bio u normali.
Ovo ljeto mi je prolaktin bio 1019,0 mIJ/l (norm 40-530) i ja odlučila da mi je dosta Bromergona i nisam pila ništa ponovila kontrolu u devetom mjesecu i nalaz 380,0 pa ti vidi. Jedina stvar koju sam promijenila je to da sam došla na vađenje tri sata nakon buđenja (saznala to tek ovo ljeto) i da sam po dolasku u čekaonicu zatvorila oči i pokušala se smiriti.
Kako idem na folikulometrije znam da se svaki mjesec razvijao folikul i pucao istina nešto ranije no kako su moji ciklusi 24-26 dana to je i za očekivati (tako kažu).
Inače što se tiče PMS nemam ga otkad sam izašla iz puberteta isto tako nema niti spottinga.

----------


## pale

Evo cure mene opet!

Jučer sam bila kod endokrinologa i eto kaže da imam hiperprolaktinemiju i moram napraviti brdo pretraga ( sve ono što sam već pročitala na Rodi). Istina je da je moj prl povišen jako ali valjda i to može biti ok. I najvjerojatnije zbog njega ne mogu imati bebača. Baš sam tužna što je to tako, ali i sretna što sam to otkrila. Je li netko zna koliko obično traje ta terapija ( znam da je to individualno ali barem okvirno).

----------


## wewa

Pale, meni je trebalo pola godine da skinem prolaktin na normalu, ali ja sam tu iznimka. Cure su obicno imale normalan nalaz vec nakon prve ture Bromergona.

Tebi ce pretpostavljam doktor preporuciti Dostinex - on je mnogo skuplji, ali i jaci lijek, s nesto manje propratnih pojava.

Drzim fige da sto prije ugledas +!

----------


## pale

Wewa hvala na odgovoru,
iskreno se nadam da će prl skinuti čim prije, koliko sam shvatila doc onda ću preći na klomifene ili nešto tako za poticanje ovulacije? Neznam ti ja ništa o tome do sada nisam imala nikakvih problema. Koliko sam čula cure na klomifemima često zanesu blizance, ispravite me ako sam u krivu. A ti lijekovi koliko je to skupo.

 :Love:

----------


## wewa

Pale, moguce da ti nakon regulisanja prolaktina nece trebati nikakva stimulacija  :Wink: 

a klomifen nije jako skup, samo s njim treba biti oprezan, ali to ce ti svakako doktor preporuciti i objasniti. sad se koncentrisi na regulisanje prolaktina, ocekuj da ces vjerovatno raditi hormone stitne zlijezde i CT ili MR hipofize, a ostalo jedno po jedno, mislim u vezi zaceca  :Wink: 

Puno srece!

----------


## ivory

Naručila sam se 09.01. kod ginekologa i tražit ću uputnicu za kontrolu hormona. Trebam li tražiti samo za prolaktin ili je ta uputnica za sve spolne hormone? 
Off topic: 09.01. će mi biti 24. dc, može li se na tom pregledu utvrditi eventualna trudnoća bez vađenja bete, samo vaginalnim UZV?

----------


## s_iva

Uputnica vrijedi za one hormone koji su na njoj navedeni. 
Ja sam od endokrinologa dobila upute da provjerim slijedece hormone:
-7 DC: prolaktin, FSH, LH, E2
-21 DC: progesteron

Da li mi netko zna zasto bas 7 DC, (zaboravila sam ga pitati) jer sam najcesce nailazila na podatak da se hormoni vade 3-5 DC?
I da li to mora biti bas taj DC ili moze jedan prije ili nakon njega, jer s obzirom na vikende i praznike ne mogu pogoditi bas taj dan?

----------


## s_iva

Pale, sto se dogadja kod tebe, ima li novih informacija?

----------


## pale

S iva hvala sto pitas za mene.
Evo nema nista, vadila hormone 7 dan, moram se naruciti na magnetsku rezonancu, kod ginekologa idem sutra. Jedva cekam kad cu sve to obaviti, i napokon krenuti na bebaca
Poydrav svima

----------


## Mirkany

Ja sam danas dobila nalaze prolactena i iznosi 526 U/ml.Sta to znaci,i da li je normalno? :?

----------


## Tia

Na mom zadnjem nalazu piše da je za žene normalno 40-530 jedinice su mIJ/l

----------


## pale

Koliko sam ja upoznata ( u kratko vrijeme ) sa prl mislim da je to ok. Na mijim nalazima stoje i ref. intervali ( 127 - 637mU/l ).
 :Love:

----------


## pale

Cure upomoć,
u srijedu sam bila kod gin. i radila mi je uzv jajnika i opet u subotu (14 dc) nalaz je slijedeći:
uterus u AVF, uedne veličine i morfologije. Endometrij 6 mm trolinijski
Lijevi jajnik: vel 27 x19 mm, uredne folikulogeneze ( doima se policističan) ?
Desni jajnik: vel 28 x 16 mm, uredne folikulogeneze ( na desnom jajniku dom. folikul od 15 mm)

S tim da imam hiperprolaktinemiju.

E sad, doc. kaže da ovaj f od 15 mm ( 14 dc) treba biti ovulacija za 5-6 dana, a moji ciklusi su 26 - 28 dana. I da bi mi ovaj mjesec ciklus trebao biti 33 dana. Ja ne razumijem mogu li ja uopće ostati trudna sa 5 - 6 puta većim prl od normalnog i može li mi ovulacija stvarno tako kasniti a ja osjetila bol 13 dc i uvijek mi je do sada 14 dana nakon takve boli menstruacija.

Ja više ništa ne razumim.

 :Love:

----------


## Jelka

pale, meni je u 2 ciklusa zaredom bila gotovo identična situacija. Doduše, nisam imala problema s hormonima, ali mi je doktor na 17. dc vidio predovulacijsko stanje (a ciklusi prosječno 26 dana, baš kao tebi), i M sam u oba ta ciklusa dobila najnormalnije oko tog 26. dc. Zaključak - anovulatorni ciklusi (ovulacija se nije ni desila). Što sam kasnije iz savjeta cura skužila da nije ništa čudno. Idući ciklus je sve bilo u redu, čak smo radili inseminaciju. A ciklus nakon toga se desilo malo čudo.  :D

----------


## ivory

Jučer sam bila kod moje gin i rekla sam joj za iscjedak iz dojke. Prvo me pitala koliko dugo ga imam i dali se pojavljuje u obje dojke i pretpostavila je da je riječ, naravno, o povišenom prolaktinu i dala mi uputnicu za lab. Danas moram nazvati i dogovoriti se kad da dođem. Još mi je preporučila da odem na citološki pregled, tj. da mi tri dana za redom uzimaju bris tog iscjedka i analiziraju ga da bi otklonili druge sumnje. Rekla je da je to jako česta pojava u reproduktivnoj dobi i da se ništa ne brinem i da nastavimo raditi na bebi. Dalje ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## pale

Jelka hvala na odgovoru, ma i mislila sam da neće biti ovulacije ovaj mjesec. Nema veze sredit ću prvo prolaktin a onda u borbu. 8) 

Ivory, držim fige da sve bude ok.   :Kiss:  

 :Love:

----------


## ivory

Evo mene u nedoumici!
Sada sam zvala lab i rekli su mi da se nemoram naručivati i neka samo dođem, ali nisu mi znali reči koji dan ciklusa i da mi to mora reči moj ginekolog. Ona mi nije ništa napomenula, a sada je nomogu dobiti na telefon. Rekli su mi i da moram biti na tašte  :?  a negdje u prijašnjim postovima sam pročitala da je dobro nešto pojesti, jer organizam na glad reagira kao na stres i prolaktin se automatski povisuje!!! Help!!!

----------


## pale

ivory, što ti piše na uputnici, koje hormone ti je dala da provjeriš. Ja sam negdi čitala da je prl bolje vaditi ne natašte, i da triba malo hodati a onda sjesti i malo se opustiti. Prvi put kad sam ga vadila bila sam natašte i nisam hodala i sl. Drugi put sam se pridržavala ovoga i bio je nešto manji.
Sad ti Bože znaj je li to od toga ili ne. Ako ti i bude povišen poslat će te da ga vadiš opet neće to uzeti kao jedino mjerilo upravo zbog toga.
 :Love:

----------


## ivory

Napisala mi je samo prolaktin i galacto...nešto što nemogu dešifrirati. Sada sam je dobila na telefon i rekla mi je da nema veze dan ciklusa i mogu ga vaditi bilo kada, tako da idem odmah sutra, jer sam danas več pojela doručak i popila kavu i uspjela se naživcirati na poslu   :Mad:  
Za koliko su tebi bili gotovi nalazi?

----------


## pale

Ivory, vjerojatno ti piše prolaktin i galaktoreja ( iscjedak iz dojke ) to je i meni pisalo prvi put. Prolaktin se može vaditi bilo koji dan ciklusa, nego ga daju vaditi sa drugim hormonima da te ne bockaju više puta. Meni su nalazi bili gotovi slijedeći radni dan - centralni laboratorij u općoj bolnici, što znači sutradan. Ujutro lipo kad se probudiš polako doručkuj ( glad može biti stres za organizam) malo hodaj i kad dođeš tamo probaj malo sjesti i odmoriti. Barem su meni tako savjetovali i bio je manji nego prvi put.

Sretno i javi se sutra tj. kad budu nalazi.
Držim ti fige.

 :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Nalazi su meni u Vinogradskoj bili gotovi za 2 tjedna! Toliko se ceka za sve spolne hormone.

----------


## ivory

Evo, ja izvadila krva jutros i nalazi će biti gotovi u ponedjeljak u jutro.
Sestra se dobrano namučila dok mi je našla venu   :Laughing:

----------


## mirnic

Curke,

evo ja sam opet kontrolirala prolaktin i iznosi 228, sto znaci da ce spustio od prosli put i ovo je stvarno super vrijednost. da li je pomogla homeopatija ili pms free tesko je reci, no ja jos uvijek na pritisak imam iscjedak iz obje dojke prozirna tekucina i grudi i ovaj mjesec ludacki bole.
doc. mi je rekao da prestanem stiskati grudi i gledati da li imam iscjedak, ako primjetim da curi bez diranja onda cemo na ultrazvuk dojki. uzasno me je strah od cega je iscjedak ak nije od povisenog prolaktina, da li je moguce da se od provjeravanja dojki isprovociraju mlijecne zlijezde i da krene iscjedak????
znam da sam se raspisala ali uzasno se osjecam, pa moram s nekim to podjeliti.mi tek nekoliko mjeseci radimo na bebi i imam potvrdene ovulacije, evo i hormoni su u redu,ultrazvuk uredu, samo zadnjih god. dana  smede krvaruckanje u drugoj fazi ciklusa uz uredan ciklus i doc. me sada salje na druge pretrage s tim da mi jos nije rekao koje sve, za pocetak brisevi na sve i svasta i kaze da nemamo vise sta cekati jer imam previse godine za cekanje(e cure pa tek mi je 28), i ja sam doista mislila da se bebice ne prave za nekoliko mjeseci.kad sam na uputnici za briseve vidjela dijagnozu neplodnost srusio se sav moj svijet.jadna sam.

----------


## mirnic

hm?otkud taj smajlic na broju mojih godina? godina je 28

----------


## ivory

Mirnic, nemoj se uzrujavati prije vremena! Meni je 3 8)  i tek prije par mjeseci smo počeli raditi na bebici i jako mi je drago da sam već sada na početku, i to zahvaljujući ovom portalu, uočila promjene na svom tijelu i počela rješavati to na vrijeme. Ako ti je PRL dobar, uzmi uputnicu za citologa i napravi citološklu analizu iscjedka. To je meni sljedeći korak i to mi je moja gin. preporučila. Možda su stvarno u pitanju malo aktivnije mliječne žlijezde.
Radi i dalje na bebici i ne posustaj   :Love:

----------


## ivory

> hm?otkud taj smajlic na broju mojih godina? godina je 28


Ha, ha ja mislila da si to namjerno, pa ga i ja stavila (31)!   :Laughing:

----------


## plavaa

> hm?otkud taj smajlic na broju mojih godina? godina je 28


Pojavi se kad napises 8), a ti si to napisala  ;)

----------


## Tia

> kad sam na uputnici za briseve vidjela dijagnozu neplodnost srusio se sav moj svijet.jadna sam.


*mirnic* sjećam se kad je meni prvi puta napisana ta dijagnoza bila sam u depri, no danas na to gledam drugacije. Kao prvo da mi je ranije stavljena dijagnoza možda bih prije počela sa pretragama i prije bih se o svemu više interesirala i možda bih već zibala; kao drugo platila bih manje participacije.

Mali izvještaj što se tiče mog porlaktina. Danas sam podigla nalaz i opet u granicama normale  :Smile:

----------


## ivory

Eto i mojih nalaza PRL:
42.32 ng/mL, a za "range" mi je naveden 1.39 - 24.20 ng/mL
Znaći isto mi je povišen i prikljućujem se klubu  :/ 
Danas popodne su mi gotovi nalazi pape, pa ću joj odnjeti i ovaj nalaz, pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje...

----------


## pale

Ivory, baš mi je žao da si ušla u klub prl- ašica, ma mislila sam da nećeš.
Nemoj se brinuti, koliko sam ja saznala kad je prl povišen duplo napraviš pretrage ostalih hormona i ako je sve ok. dobiješ tabletice i brzo se spusti u normalu. Držim fige da tako bude i s tobom.

 :Love:

----------


## pale

Ivory, baš mi je žao da si ušla u klub prl- ašica, ma mislila sam da nećeš.
Nemoj se brinuti, koliko sam ja saznala kad je prl povišen duplo napraviš pretrage ostalih hormona i ako je sve ok. dobiješ tabletice i brzo se spusti u normalu. Držim fige da tako bude i s tobom.

 :Love:

----------


## pale

Ivory, baš mi je žao da si ušla u klub prl- ašica, ma mislila sam da nećeš.
Nemoj se brinuti, koliko sam ja saznala kad je prl povišen duplo napraviš pretrage ostalih hormona i ako je sve ok. dobiješ tabletice i brzo se spusti u normalu. Držim fige da tako bude i s tobom.

 :Love:

----------


## pale

Sorry curke nešto mi je zaštekalo  :Embarassed:

----------


## ivory

Pale, hvala na podršci i dobrodošlici  :D 
Sada sam zvala moju gin. da je pitam kad da dođem s nalazom i da vidim kakav mi je papa nalaz i napokon jedna super vijest koja mi je uljepšala dan: papa je besprijekoran i moram ga ponoviti za godinu dana  :D 
To mi se nije dogodilo zadnjih 10 godina, jer stalno vućem neke upale...
Baš sam sretna!!!

----------


## ivory

Poslije jučerašnjeg konzultiranja sa mojom gin. stvari stoje ovako: visina mog PRL nije zabrinjavajuća i kroz dva tjedna moram ponoviti pretragu. Nakon toga mi je savjetovala (jako je temeljita u svemu) da napravim citološku analizu iscjedka i sa tim nalazima da odem u Vinogradsku na endokrinologiju. Ona će mi dati uputnicu i tamo ću ostati jedan cijeli dan i noć, jer oni rade opsežne pretrage za koje je potrebno i mirovanje  :? 
Ona misli da moje tjelo reagira i na tako male vrijednosti PRL u krvi i zbog toga se pojavljuje iscjedak, ali bi svejedno htjela otkloniti bilo kakvu drugu sumnju. Pitala sam je i za ovulaciju kod povišenog PRL i rekla je da čim su ciklusi uredni i ovulacija je izvjesna i da samo nastavimo raditi na bebici   :D 
Ipak nije sve tako crno kako izgleda!!!

----------

Drago mi je da je ova tema otvorena na forumu. 

Ja sam tri godine liječila kod ginekologa poviseni PRL, slao me je na RTG hipofize (hipofiza stvar prolaktin). Liječenje je bilo totalno krivo. 
Sreća moja što sam otišla na endokrinoligiju u Vinogradsku kod super doktora koji mi je napravio razne pretrage (između ostalog i MR hipofize), vadili si mu krva cijeli dan i noć i mjerili razinu prolaktina u krvi. PRL je bio povišeni, ali moj doktor nije dao da pijem Bromergon (od kojeg sam imala strašne glavobolje). Objasnio mi je da stresan život može uzrokovati povišeni PRl i utješio me je da i s visokim PRL mogu ostati trudna. Sada svakih četiri mjeseca radim kompletne pretrage (MR hipofize i pretrage krvi cijeli dan) i uspijela sam nekako dovesti razinu PRl na normalu. 
Sada pokušavam ostati i trudna i nadam se da će mi to vrlo skoro i uspjeti.

----------


## ivory

Natalijica hvala na ovoj informaciji! Ja sutra idem ponoviti pretragu i onda se moram odlučiti za Vinogradsku. Javljam kad dobijem nalaze!
Pusa svim prolaktinašicama   :Love:

----------


## pale

Ne mogu a da se ne uključim u diskusiju vezanu za prl. 8) 
Npr, meni je prl povišen 6-7 puta od gornje granice i uslijed toga imam mikroadenom na hipofizi. Malo sam razgovarala sa doktorima dok sam obavljala pretrage i svaki mi je rekao da ukoliko je prl 2-3 puta veći od gornje granice postoji mogučnost da je tu i mikroadenom i zbog toga takve žene odmah šalju na MR hipofize. Svaki mi je dr. rekao da prl treba normalizirati kada žena želi zatrudniti, a možda čak nakon toga i na klomifene, što znači da prl utječe na ovulaciju. Ovulacija mi treba za bebu, pa ako je on koči, ja ću piti što god bude trebalo da dođem do bebice.  :Smile:  
Ja jedva čekam da dobijem terapiju i riješim se toga i da dođe   :Saint:  
Natalijica, kako si dovela prl u normalu bez Bromergona?
Kako je rekla Ivory   :Kiss:   svim prolaktinašicama

----------


## Chiarra

Evo jos jedne u klub. Meni je prosle godine otkriven mikroadenom na hipofizi i od tada sam na terapiji Bromergonom 3 puta na dan po jedna tabletica. 30.11. sam vadila prolaktin i nalaz je bio 0,75 (normala je 3,30-24,06). Sad mi je smanjena terapija na 2 tablete i ponovo u veljaci kontrola prolaktina. Zanima me kako cesto idete na MR hipofize...ja namjeravam nakon godinu dana ponovit i moram priznat da se uzasno uzasno bojim da mi to ne raste. I htjela bi vas pitat jel dobijete uputnicu za MR ili sami to financirate? Ja sam sama platila al ako je moguce preko uputnice prijavila bi se par mjeseci ranije pa cekala. S

----------


## Chiarra

Evo jos jedne u klub. Meni je prosle godine otkriven mikroadenom na hipofizi i od tada sam na terapiji Bromergonom 3 puta na dan po jedna tabletica. 30.11. sam vadila prolaktin i nalaz je bio 0,75 (normala je 3,30-24,06). Sad mi je smanjena terapija na 2 tablete i ponovo u veljaci kontrola prolaktina. Zanima me kako cesto idete na MR hipofize...ja namjeravam nakon godinu dana ponovit i moram priznat da se uzasno uzasno bojim da mi to ne raste. I htjela bi vas pitat jel dobijete uputnicu za MR ili sami to financirate? Ja sam sama platila al ako je moguce preko uputnice prijavila bi se par mjeseci ranije pa cekala.

----------


## pale

Chiarra, neću ti reći dobrodošla jer ne želim nikome visoki prl, ali mi je drago kad se jave cure sa istim problemima, makar mi je lakše 8) .
Ja sam sada prvi put išla na MR jer sam tek sada otkrila visoki prl. Sve sam sama financirala  :Razz:  , jer se preko uputnice dugo čeka. Tebi bi možda bilo ok. upisati se ranije preko uputnice kad znaš otprilike kad bi trebala ići. Ne znam odakle si ali meni su doktori preporučili da idem privatno i to baš u određenu kliniku, koja je u St jer oni imaju dosta iskustva sa MR. Kažu da je za MR hipofize važno da se zna dobro očitati nalaz jer su ti mikroadenomi jako mali ( koji zaključak   :Embarassed:  ) pa netko tko nema iskustva može nešto propustiti. Uglavnom ja sam to obavila i ne žalim ni jednog novčića ( a dala sam ih puno :shock: ) .
Chiarra imaš li ti kakvih nuspojava Bromergona, ja se toga baš bojim kad čujem cure što govore  :Embarassed:  

 :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Drage moje cure, prosli tjedan sam isla po nalaze hormona, i prolaktin mi je u normali! I to po prvi puta od kad ga kontroliram!!! 
 :D Neizmjerno sam sretna zbog toga, a i za vas je ovo dobra vijest, jer sam ga dovela u normalu bez ikakvih ljekova. Bio mi je povisen 2 puta vise od normale.
A kako? Jednostavno sam odlucila ne nervirati se za svaku glupost (lako je to reci, ali...), ne bedirati se zbog toga sto nisam zatrudnila tada kad sam to sebi zacrtala (ja mislila trebat ce nam 3 mjeseca najvise), kad mi se spava legnem u krevet (bez obzira na to sto jos nije vrijeme za spavanje) i sl.
Puna sam optimizma i znam da ce bebica doci kad bude vrijeme,a za sada uzivam u svakom trenutku sa svojim dragim, a kad dodje bebica ionako vise necemo imati puno vremene za sebe kao sada, pa treba iskoristiti...
Zelim svima vama da prl dodje u normalu!

----------


## Chiarra

Nisam imala bas neke strasne nuspojave...skoro uopce osim malo u glavi cudan osjecaj koji bi usporedila sa onim kad sam pocela (davnih dana) pit kontracepcijske tablete. Al mene je inace prije uzasno bolila glava, cak toliko da sam povracala od boli i to mi se od kada uzimam Bromergon (8 mjeseci) hvala Bogu nije ponovilo. Sad me jedino ako sam jako jako umorna boli tako malo jace glava al ako odrijemam 10 min sve mi prode. Tako da mogu reci da od kad sam na tabletama osjecam se puno bolje...a nadam se da ce i tebi bit tako. Samo nemoj razmisljat o nuspojavama i ocekivat ih kad pocnes sa tabletama. 
A sta se tice MR, i ja sam ju radila privatno u Zg i nije mi kad je zdravlje u pitanju zao ni kune al sam svejedno pitala za mogucnost sa uputnicom jer nije bas mala cifra pa ako se moze izbjec zasto ne. A nisam bas bila zadovoljna sa osobljem u toj poliklinici gdje sam radila magnetsku...naime ponasali su se vrlo hladno i bahato a mislim da ne moram spominjati u kakvom stanju covijek dode tamo narocito kad ni ne zna sta ga ceka. Nisam ocekivala sad da se bacaju pred mene al malo ljudskosti su mogli pokazati. Ako neko ima za preporucit neku polikliniku molila bi (moze i na pp da ne radimo reklamu)jer nisam se do sad kretala u tim vodama pa ne znam gdje je koja i koje su ok.

----------


## ivory

Baš mi je drago s_iva  :D 
Sigurna sam da samokontrola i rješavanje stresa igra veliku ulogu!

----------

Ja idem na MR svaka četiri mjeseca. Moj doktor endokrinolog me zaprimi u dnevnu bolnicu na vađenje krvi, a uputnicu za MR bi daje doktorica opće prakse. Na uputnici za MR je potreban potpis nadležnog endokrinologa i sestre me automatski naručuju svaka četiri mjeseca. 
Zadnji nalaz MR (18. siječnja 2006) pokaza je da je asimetrična hipofiza, mali pomak infunbiduluma lijevo (u prijevodu to znači da imam neko zadebljanje na lijevoj strani), ali bez znakova tumorskog procesa.
No nalaz prolaktina je bio 51.5 što je dosta visoko. Doktor mi je ponovo kazao kako mi ne želi davati Bromergon, a visinu PRL objašnjava stresnim načinom života.Sljedeći pregled je za četiri mjeseca.
U tome se slažem s Ivory koja kaže kako je važna samokontrola i rješavanje stresa. Sljedeći pregled je za četiri mjeseca.
Mišljenje moje doktorice opće prakse je da ne uzimam Bromergon pogotovo zato što namjeravam ostati trudna,   :Saint:  a isto tako mi je preporučio i endokrinolog. 
Vidim da Vas zanimaju iskustva s Bromergonom. Moj ginekolog mi je propisao jednu tabletu dnevno. Kad sam popila Bromergon imala sam užasne glavobolje (inače me ne boli glava), poslije mi je smanjio na pola tabletice baš radi tih bolova. Curama koje piju Bromergon preporučila bih iz vlastitog iskustva da ga popiju prije spavanja tako da prespavaju eventualnu glavobolju.
Ivory, ja sam jako zadovoljna tretmanom u Vinogradskoj i svakako nam javi kako je prošao tvoj pregled. Nemoj se ničega bojati, samo hrabro! 8)

----------


## zibba

Moj problem je drugačiji. Imam dijete od 2,5 g , dojila samo 3,5 mj kada sam ostala bez mlijeka- pretpostavljam stres, preseljenje itd. - jedino mi je nakon toga ostalo da svani put kada stisnem bradavice uzađe malo "mlijeka". Dr me poslala na testove hormona uz to i prolaktin i svi nalazi uredni, da ne mogu biti bolji. Dala mi je neke tablete- sada se ne mogu sjetiti koje- popila sam cijelu kutiju i nikakvi rezultati još uvijek ista prića. Ima li tko ovakvo iskustvo i što učiniti, moja dr kaže da neka ostane kako je.

----------


## pale

Bok cure,
Ima li koja cura koja je imala povišeni prolaktin- mikroadenom i ostala trudna?
Eto brinem se, želim se čim prije riješiti toga i ako ima netko tko je sve to prošao i da je dobro završilo, baš sam nekako tužna, bojim se da to neće ići tek tako lako. Ima li neka cura koja  je za vrijeme terapije Bromergonom ostala trudna?
Nekako bi bila sretnija kad bi znala da je netko uspio, ovako mi ostaju samo priče to se da srediti.
Oprostite na negativi, ali eto danas sam baš loše.  :Crying or Very sad:  

 :Love:

----------

Draga Pale, 
imam za tebe jednu optimističnu priču. Moja šogorica nije imala godinu i pol menzes i tek tada je išla doktoru. Našli su joj da ima povišen prolaktin i tumor na hipofizi. Kad je "prohodala" s mojim bratom odmah mu je rekla da su joj prognoze takve da nikada neće moći imati djece. Već se i spremala na operaciju tumora. Naravno da je pila Bromergon i to veliku dozu. I onda jednog dana menga nije došla. Već je mislila neki novi problem s tumorom. A kad tamo   :Saint:  . Sreći nikad kraja. Njezin ginić nije mogao vjerovat! Mada je uslijedila dilema da li nastaviti piti lijek ili ne. Jedan  je rekao  da, dva ne a jedan pola doze. Ona se odlučila da neće piti. Rodila je zdravog dečka dan prije izračunotog termina. Nije pila tablete godinu dana nakon poroda jer je dojila. Nakon toga je išla na magnetsku rezonancu i tumora više nije bilo! Rekli su joj da je moguće da se u trudnoći organizam  izbori za sebe. Nakon tri godine je rodila curicu. S njom je malo bilo problema pred kraj trudnoće pa je rodila mjesec dana ranije na carski ali je s malom sve ok. Sad je prvašica. I dalje ima povišen prolaktin ali tek iznad gornje granice. 
Sretno i poznata fraza: Nada umire zadnja
 :Love:

----------


## pale

Gita,   :Love:  
Samo mi nije jasno zašto su joj rekli da nikad neće imati djece, pa prl samo treba dovesti u normalu, nije lako ali je moguće. Nemoj me plašiti :? 

 :Kiss:  svim prolaktinašicama

----------


## ivory

Ja sam se upravo vratila sa vađenja krvi. Nalazi u utorak. Držite fige!

----------


## pale

Ivory,   :Love:  i držim fige!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chiarra

U razgovoru sa mojom endokrinologicom kad mi je dijagnosticiran mikroadenom izmedu ostalog dotakli smo i temu trudnoce. Rekla je da je uz odgovarajucu terapiju moguce zatrudnit, a da se jedino jos vode polemike oko toga dal pit Bromergon za vrijeme trudnoce ili ne. Vjeruj mi, bit ce sve kako treba samo razmisljaj pozitivno. Ja sam cak uz ovu terapiju otisla po homeopatske lijekove.

----------

Pale, 
zbog tumora na hipofizi. Jer je totalno onemogućavao ovulaciju. Zato je trebala ići na operciju ali je ipak Bromergon doveo sve u red. Ona nije uopće imala ni ovulaciju ni menstruaciju ( nikakvu ) godinu i pol dana.
Mislim da je njen slučaj malo ekstreman. Ono što sam tebi htjela reći da ni kad nešto koma izgleda nije  ne rješivo.

----------


## Melica

Drage moje i ja se prikljucujem klubu prlasica, na zalost. Moj prvi nalaz prl je bio OK, drugi je bio 609 a gornja granica je 530, a treci je iznosio 739 a gornja granica je 395. Uputili su me da radim MR hipofize sto sam i ucinila. Vec godinama se borim sa PCO a par dan prije magnetne mi je internista otkrio i da imam atrijski septalni defekt tj.urodjenu srcanu manu tako da mi se sav svijet srusio. Mozete misliti kako mi je bilo dok sam cekala nalaz MR a jos usto osoblje privatne klinike gdje sam to radila je bilo, ne hladno nego, ledeno kao frizer. Dobila sam nalaz i samo sam htjela cuti i vasa dragocjena misljenja jer znam da dosta toga znate i vjerujem vam a nekako ne zelim odustati od druge trudnoce usprkos svemu sto su mi otkrili. Nalaz kaze sljedece:" Mozdana komora urednog polozaja,forme i sirine.Kod MR hipofize se vidi da je ista urednog polozaja,granicne velicine,biokoneksna te se propagira u supraselarnu cisternu. Neuorhipofiza se diferencira.Nakon aplikacije kontrastnog sredstva homogeno se opacificira istim. Infundibulum je neznatno pomjeren u desno.Hijazma optikusu urednog polozaja i sirine. Zakljucak-nalaz MRI mozga je u granicama normale.Nalaza MR hipofize ukazuje na hipofizu granicne velicine u kojoj se sa sigurnoscu ne diferencira mikroadenom :? .Konrolni MR hipofize za 6 mjeseci a po potrebi ranije". Znam da nismo lijecnici ali sam vam napisala sve nadajuci se da je mozda jedna od nas imala lijecnika koji je bio voljan da joj objasni nalaz i da mozda znate vise od mene jer ja zaista znam jako malo o svemu ovome. Svima vam zelim puno srece i ostvarenje zelja cim prije.

----------


## ivory

Melice, meni se čini da je nalaz potpuno uredan i zadovoljavajuć, ali pričekaj da ti se javi netko medicinske struke i objasni ti ga. 
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## pale

Melice,   :Love:  
ja ti mogu odgovoriti samo iz svog kratkog iskustva sa prl da je ok ako ti nije "definiran" mikroadenom.  Ja imam mikroadenom ali je skroz mali ( ako sam dobro skužila doc. manji od 5 mm ) i lijeći se terapijom tabletama. Negdje možeš pročitati koliki je moj prl, tvoj je mala beba za moj. Mislim da ne bi trebalo biti s tim većih problema kod tebe. Držim fige da je tako. I ne mogu virovati da cure odu u privatnu polikliniku, plate velike novce i da im se ne objasni nalaz.  :Mad:  
Možda se javi netko sa više medicinskog znanja, moje je samo iz osobnog iskustva, ja moram znati što mi se događa.
Držim fige da sve bude ok.

 :Kiss:

----------


## ivory

Stigo nalaz! Manji je nego prošli put (prvi put je bio 42.32 ng/mL, a sada je 33.77 ng/mL), ali još uvijek iznad granice (24.20 ng/mL).
Nemam pojma što bih sada  :? 
Dal' da idem u Vinogradsku ili ne?!  Uh...........

----------


## pale

Ivory, super što je ovaj put nalaz bolji. Najbolje da se savjetuješ sa svojom doc. što i kako dalje. Držim fige da sve bude ok.
Ja još čekam svoj red kod endokrinologa na kontrolu. Nadam se da ću uspiti ovaj tjedan pa da makar počnem sa tabletama kad već tako mora biti. Ja sam otkad sam saznala da imam mikroadenom baš razočarana i tužna, sve se nekako bojim da ću se još dugo boriti da bi došla do   :Saint:  . 
 :Love:

----------


## Val

Jao, Pale, nemoj biti tužna.  :Love:  
Moja prijateljica ima također mikroadenom i već je drugi put trudna.
Čim bi počela piti bromergon-zatrudnila bi.
Bitno je samo držati prolaktin pod kontrolom.

Sretno!!!

----------


## Melica

Prvo zelim da vam se zahvalim na odgovorima i razumijevanju. Cak ste me i ohrabrile pa sa otisla u kliniku i zahtijevala objasnjenje nalaza i posteno sam ih isprasila, ma bas sam bila ljuta. Kao sto rece Pale, moram znati sta se sa mnom desava. Bile ste u pravu, nista nisu nasli, a kontrola je predlozena jer cujte to je odlican nacin za zaradjivanje. Ma uzas jedan.
Pale, nemoj se brinuti, uzimaj terapiju pokusavaj prolaktin drzati pod kontrolom, budi optimista i bit ce sve OK. Pa evo i ja sam imala PCO i imam ga jos uvijek a rodila sam curica sasvim normalno bez ikakvih problema. Sve je moguce.Saljem ti jednu pusu hrabrilicu.  :Love:

----------


## pale

Cure, puno hvala na podršci   :Love:  
Valjda se ja još nisam pomirila s tim da imam problem, jer jedan dan pričam kad ja budem imala bebu...
a već drugi dan sam u komi jer bebu neču moći imati.
Možda je to normalno, možda mi treba vremena da to prihvatim, da imam problem, a tako sam se bojala da ću jednom imati problema ( ja i mm smo skupa već 11 godina i nikad nam se nije dogodilo) i sad kad je to tako grozno mi je. 
Eto utješe me takve pozitivne priče, Val hvala  :Kiss:  
Melice, tako triba  :Mad:  , pa ne mogu nam za ništa uzeti toliki novac, drži se  8) 

 :Love:

----------


## ivory

pale   :Love:  
Ja sam poslije prvog nalaza sebi odredila neke prioritete u životu, a na prvom mjestu sam ja i moje zdravlje i sada se pokušavam što manje živcirati na poslu (iako to nije uvjek moguće), napraviti odmak od ljudi koji mi ne pašu i što manje se zadržavati u njihovoj blizini, priuštiti si svakodnevno neko malo zadovoljstvo (čokolada, kava s prijateljicama, šetnja, igranje s malom nečakinjom) i ne primati sve srcu nego filtrirati i propuštati kroz jedno uho unutra, a kroz drugo van. Kupila sam i makrobiotičku kuharicu, pa ću pomalo početi uvoditi i nove prehrambene navike u moj život, a počela sam i češće kuhati, jer me jako opušta!
Deprimira me to što stalno hodam po začaranom krugu: riješim sve upale i beštija pojavi se problem sa PRL, kad riješim PRL ostaju mi dva mioma , ako i zatrudnim vjerojatno ću morati čuvati trudnoću...   :Sad:

----------


## pale

Ivory, i ja sam sebi odredila neke prioritete otkad imam prl povišen. Ali eto takve sam prirode da čim zaškripi ja pucam po šavovima. Valjda i imam toliki prl. Inaće ja idem na laganu dijetu, ništa strašno par kg, želim izgledati mrak  :Grin:  , posvetit se MM i uživati u životu. A posao, nemam riječi i dalje se nerviram za svaku sitnicu a tako se trudim.
Nema veze bit će bolje.

 :Love:

----------


## pale

Eto cure samo da se javim, danas sam bila kod endokrinologa sa svim nalazima koje sam skupila.
Stanje je ovako, doc. kaže da ne zna što bi samnom  :shock: 
Imam mikroadenom i jako visoki prolaktin. Možda bi mi dal tablete a sa druge strane bi htjela da idem u Zg u Vinogradsku, centar za hipofizu da mi uklone mikroadenom. Bila sam uvjerena da idem kod nje po dozu Bromergona. U ponedjeljak će ona nazvati u Zg da vidi s njima da li da dođem kod njih ili će mi ona prepisati Bromergon. Baš sam tužna, tako sam mislila da će par tabletica riješiti moj problem. Još je tražila da MM napravi spermiogram, a ovaj lud ko kupus, što e ona luda, samo te gnjavi da ideš dalje, umjesto da napravi nešto ( ovo je sve bilo zbog spermiograma, kao meni je lako). 

I tako ja nastavljam dalje u borbu za   :Saint:  

 :Love:

----------


## Indi

Cure drž te se!!! Pale, glavu gore i da se taj ludi prolaktin spusti i mala mrvica što prije dođe!


Ja u ponedjeljak idem vaditi prolaktin i ostale hormone. Na faksu mi bio lagano povišen prolaktin, a od tad nisam provjeravala jer sam, dok nisam naletjela negdje ovdje na forumu na informaciju da se on može vaditi u bilo koji dan ciklusa, vjerovala da je taj rezultat bio pogrešan jer mi je tako bila objasnila moja gin. onda...  I jedno pitanje : je li ga se vadi na tašte (kao kad se inače vadi krv)  ili je bolje nešto pojesti prije?

----------


## ivory

Indi, ja sam prvi puta vadila na tašte, jer su mi tako rekli u labaratoriju, ali drugi puta sam pojela jogurt, jer sam pročitla na forumu da je ipak dobro nešto lagano pojesti. Na drugim pretragama je bio manji, ali sam bila i puno opuštenija. Sad ga ti znaj...
Pale, svi preporučuju Vinogradsku, jer su tamo najbolji stručnjaci baš za endokrinologiju. Jesi li pitala može li mikroadenom sam od sebe nestati? Ako nemože, čemu riskirati? Sredi to čim prije i kreni po bebicu!
Ja isto moram MM-a poslati da napravi spermiogram, jer ako postoji i najmanja mogućnost da nešto nije u redu želim to što prije znati i pokušati promijeniti. Jučer smo razgovarali o tome, ali njemu je još prerano   :Rolling Eyes:   jer smo tek 4 ciklusa u akciji... Imam osječaj da bi njega puno više pogodilo da su njegovi nalazi loši, nego da je stvar u meni... Mi se lakše nosimo sa takvim problemima i puno smo jače i izdržljivije psihički. 
Drži se pale   :Love:

----------


## Milana

Prilikom prošlog gin. pregleda doc. mi je rekao da imam problema sa prolaktinom (pregledao mi je dojke) i rekao da pijem Bromengol dok ne ostanem trudna. Do sada sam imala relativno redovite sikluse (28-30) dana, no međutim prošli ciklus menstruacija mi je kasnila 11 dana!!! Ne znam da li je to razlog, mislim da je jer prije mi se to nije dešavalo. Ne znam da li koja od vas ima takvih problema sa Bromengolom. 
P.S. Još uvijek imam lagani iscjedak na dojkama.

----------


## ivory

Zar ti je dao da piješ tablete prije nego si napravila ikakve hormonalne pretrage  :shock: ? Ja npr. imam malo povišen PRL, ali imam iscjedak iz dojke. Moja doc ne želi ni čuti da počnem sa tabletama i prvo mi preporuča kompletne pretrage na endokrinologiji, ali njen stav je da nije zabrinjavajuće i da se može riješiti samo od sebe.

----------


## Milana

Da budem iskrena do sada nisam znala da postoje komplikacije sa prolaktinom   :Embarassed:  . Lagani iscjedak iz dojke sam smatrala normalnim. Moj gin. je rekao da trebm napraviti hormonski status ali još uvijek mi nije dao uputnicu, a Bromengol mi je propisao gin. u jednoj priv. klinici u Zagrebu. Do sada sam imala potpuno povjerenje u njih pa se nisam zabrinjavala u vezi sa prolaktinom. Odmah zovem svog gin. neka mi da uputnicu!!!
Hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## pale

Evo cure samo da vas pozdravim, i Ivana obavezno provjeri prolaktin, ne mogu vjerovati da ti je doc. dao Bromergon zato sto imas iscjedak iz dojke a nije ti provjerio prl.  :Mad:  
Eto ja sam narucena u Vinogradsku na pretrage pa oni  odluciti sto dalje.
Uz sve to sam i gripozna i jedva cekam da se sve ovo zavrsi.
 :Razz: 

 :Love:

----------


## ivory

pale, drži se   :Love:   bit će sve OK!

----------


## Milana

:Mad:   grrrr. 
Ne mogu vjerovati što mi je doc. rekao!
Nazovem ga, objasnim situaciju; nakon vizualnog i palpiratornog pregleda dojki doc u Zagrebu mi propiše da pijem Bromergon do trudnoće. Pijem ga redovito onako kako mi je rečeno...i šta - menstruacija mi bez razloga kasni 10 dana  :shock: , a doc. mi kaže "ja vam sada tu ne mogu ništa više reći (razgovaramo telefonom), a ništa nastavite piti tablete, nakon sljedeće menstruacije ćemo napraviti hormonske nalaze, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje". 
Moram priznati da me šokirao ovakav odgovor. Nisam se tome nadala niti to očekivala jer sam u panici i strahu s obzirom da ste vi sve začuđene kako uopće pije Bromergon bez nalaza prolaktina. 
Svaki ciklus neki novi šok, nekako se riješim bakterija i evo ga sada opet nešto novo.   :Sad:

----------


## pale

Draga Ivana, 
lipo ti promini doktora ili odi ravno kod njega i reci što imaš za reći.
Kad sam ja prvi put došla kod svoga doc. ja sam već sve znalaono što mi je ona pričala i postavljala sam joj stalno pitanja, ono št o me je zanimalo ( sve naučila na RODI   :Grin:  ). Ako vidiš da ti nije ok. samo ti promini doc. 

 :Love:

----------


## Milana

Ma ne mogu vjerovati da sam opet na početku. Više ne znam ni sama broj doktora kod kojih sam bila i koliko sam ih promjenila. Ne znam da li sam ja sitničava i jako nestrpljiva što se tiče zdravlja/boljesti i svega ili zbilja nešto ne štima s tim doktorima. 
Nikako da dođem do nekog tko je zbilja zainteresinran za to da ti pomogne. U početku su svi oni zainteresirani, napravit će i ovo i ono, a onda s vremenom postanu totalno nezainteresirani.
Znam da nam je percepcija različita i da ja to sve proživljavam jako emotivno, kao pacijent, dok on kao liječnik to doživljava kao svoj posao, što je točno. 
Međutim ne želim da se netko igra s mojim zdravljem. Platim i ne pitam za cijenu, ali zato želim da se posao obavi do kraja i vrhunski.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

A da se javis prof. Koršiću na Rebro? Čovjek slovi kao vrhunski strucnjak za sve probleme sa hipofizom. Poslat ce te na profil prolaktina, MR hipofize i jos neke pretrage. Mnogi su rizici vezani uz visok prl, poput osteoportoze i sl. Nije samo stvar ometanja ovulacije...

----------


## Indi

Lucija ivanka je u 19.tjednu trudnoće, hvala Bogu  :D

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Sori, nije me dugo bilo na forumu. No, informacija moze koristiti bilo kome tko ima taj problem.

----------


## ivory

Evo da podignem malo i ovaj topic, jer znam da ima puno cura s povišenim prolaktinom.
Ja sam svoj svela u granične vrijednosti koristeči Vitex u obliku kapsula PMS Free i preporučam ga  :D 
Sada mi je ispod gornje granice od 24.20 ng/mL: 
siječanj: 42.32 ng/mL 
veljača: 33.77 ng/mL 
svibanj: 23,90 ng/mL
Nastavljam piti Vitex, a nalaz ću ponoviti za mjesec-dva!
Pusa svima!

----------


## Indi

ivory zakon!!! Kao što sam i ja pisala na Odbrojavanj, i ja ga pijem i meni je je nestao spotting (uzrokovan povišenim prolaktinom) i pms simpotomi u vidu  bolnih noga, leđa itd. koji bi me se javili zadnjih mjeseci i do 9 dana prije M. 

Tako  :D  za VITEX!!!

----------


## pale

Ajme cure blago vam se što ga možete piti. Meni dr. neda kaže da je prl previše velik i da prvo moram bromergon a ne smiju se skupa piti   :Sad:  
Jedva čekam da moj prl bude kao Ivory. Moj se ne spušta ispod 60ng/ml, gornja granica isto oko 20   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivaa

halo cure,
i ja imam isti problem- iscjedak poput mlijeka, a moj mi je ginekolog u telefonskom razgovoru rekao da se javim liječnici opće prakse, da je to njeno područje.
Po vašim iskustvima nisam zaključila da je tako???!!!
tko je vas uputio na pretrage? :?

----------


## ivory

Ja sam svaki put dobila uputnicu za laboratorij od moje ginekologice. Mislim da može i od dr opće prakse, ali kako je to povezano s planiranjem obitelji i začećem logično mi je da se dobiva od ginekologa.

----------

Bok cure ,svima lijep pozdrav.Vidim da vas je dosta s tim spotingom,pa da vam se pridružim.Meni se od zadnjeg pobačaja javlja čudno krvaruckanje više smeđe boje po 3,4 dana prije M,a iz dojki isto imam iscjedak kao kolostrum.Ja sam tražila uputnicu dr. opće prakse jer je kod ginića uvijek gužva u petak dobivam rezultate pa vam se javim,inače danas sam popila 1. kapsulu pms free,pa ćemo vidjeti dalje.Puno  :Love:   i pozdrava svima .

----------


## drndalica

Evo moje priče da vam dam malo nade:
Pila sam Bromergon 3 god., nisam mogla regulirati ciklus bez njega. Prl mi je išao nebu pod oblake, a tumoru ni traga. Doktori nisu mogli dokučiti zašto pa su onda pripisali stresu. Kad sam se odlučila na trudnoću rečeno mi je da s mojim prl-om neće moći tek tako. No, ispao je mačiji kašalj. Bromergon sam naučila podnositi (nakon toliko pokušaja odvikavanja) i u roku od 2 mj. od odluke da zatrudnim trudna sam i ostala. Bromergon je za 1-2 mj uspio srediti razinu prl-a, trudili smo se i eto danas imam sina. Bromergon sam odmah nakon što sam ostala trudna prestala piti.
Cure ako je u prolaktinu jedini problem ne očajavajte, kad ga jednom zauzdate (a lijek za to postoji) sve dalje krene svojim tokom.

----------


## oblak

Bok cure.
Ako smijem pitati, o kakvom je iscjetku točno riječ, mislim bijelkas, proziran, roskast... :?

----------


## ivory

Mliječni, prozirni iscjedak. Možda malo baca na žućkasto. Pojavljuje se samo kada stisneš bradavice (barem meni).

----------


## Rene2

Cure vidim da sve imate iskustva s prl i iscjetkom. Ja sam sad prije tuširanja slučajno stisnula bradavicu i iz nje se pojavila sićušna kapljica mliječne boje, dosta me podsjeća na kolostrum, isto i iz druge (onda sam namjerno stisnula drugu), odmah sam se sjetila, da sam već negdje čitala o tom iscjetku i prolaktinu. Danas mi je 28DC, jutros sam napravila test (Gravignost) i negativan je, do pola ciklusa sam pila pms free, a onda prestala(znam da se mora piti bar 3 mjeseca), ali nikad me sise i bradavice nisu ovako boljele kao ovaj ciklus, od kako je M prestala, pa sve do danas. Čak me grudnjak vrijeđa. Osim toga, lice mi je u čvibama, a i imam osjećaj da ću procuriti svaki čas  :Mad:  
Sutra MM putuje na arbeit  :Crying or Very sad:  , iskoristit ću ova 2 mjeseca da provjerim sve hormone i trošiti pms free, osim ako mi doc ne prepiše neku drugu terapiju.
Hvala za ovaj topic, puno mi je pomogao  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## pale

Ajme cure moje, opet ja sa svojim prl. Uglavnom dobila sam nalaze iz Zg na kojima piše da imam lagano povišene vrijednosti prl ( čitaj: duplo od gornje granice), nemam mikroadenom, ne znaju uzrok ( čitaj: idiopatski, stres bi ja rekla). E sad dođem ja cila sritna kod svoje doc opče prakse sa tim nalazom da mi da uputnicu za endokrinologa koja me je slala u Zg da mi prepiše Bromergon kako mi je i rekla ova prof. u Zg. Pročitala ona nalaz i kaže mi eto vidiš ovo nema utjecaja, što se ovog tiće možeš imati bebu. Ma sad mi ništa nije jasno, čitala sam da povišeni prl treba dovesti u normalu ( terapija Bromergonom koja se daje kad žena želi ostati trudna)  kako bi žena ostala trudna. Sutra idem kod endokrinologa ali mi ovo svejedno nije jasno do sutra ću izgoriti. Možda se ona samo krivo izrazila, do sada mi je bila super. Samo bi volila vašu potvrdu tko je ovdi lud   :Grin:  

 :Love:

----------


## ivory

Pale, moja ginekologica tvrdi da sa povišenim PRL možeš ostati trudna i da je imala puno takvih primjera. Znaš da sam i ja imala povišen duplo, ali sad mi je ispod gornje granice. Druga prof. u ZG mi je rekla da mogu zatrudniti, ali da on može prouzročiti spontani i da bi ga bilo dobro još rušiti bromergonom. Onda sam sa zadnjim nalazom opet otišla kod moje i bila je sva oduševljena što sam ga dovela ispod gornje granice samo vitexom i nije željela čuti za nikakvu terapiju. Pa ti sad budi pametan... 
Mislim da ti je najpametnije posjetiti endokrinologa da čuješ i njegovo mišljenje.
 :Love:

----------


## pale

Ivory, draga hvala na odgovoru.
Eto endokrinologica mi je jučer rekla da visoki prl smeta začeću, tj onemogućava ovulaciju i da je upravo prije mene bila žena koja ima 3 djece i visoki prl. Žena kad želi ostati trudna popije kutijicu Bromergona i slijedeći mjesec trudna.   :Razz:  

Eto sada živim u nadi da će i meni brzo pasti prl  :Grin:  

 :Love:

----------


## ivory

Uh, neznam koliko onda treba biti visok... Ja imam ovulaciju i po bazalnim temperaturama i UZV.

----------


## Chiarra

Pale, 
Ne znam, mozda nisam u toku al vidim da si imala mikroadenom a vise ga (hvala Bogu) nemas. Sta se desilo? Jesu li pogrijesili u dijagnozi ili sta? Ja Bromergon pijem godinu dana, kontroliram prl (koji je ok) i to je sve. Vidim da bi mozda trebala na svoju ruku napravit mr hipofize.
Pozdrav i sretno na putu do   :Saint:

----------


## Chiarra

Pale, 
Ne znam, mozda nisam u toku al vidim da si imala mikroadenom a vise ga (hvala Bogu) nemas. Sta se desilo? Jesu li pogrijesili u dijagnozi ili sta? Ja Bromergon pijem godinu dana, kontroliram prl (koji je ok) i to je sve. Vidim da bi mozda trebala na svoju ruku napravit mr hipofize.
Pozdrav i sretno na putu do   :Saint:

----------


## stelerina

Evo i mene da se pridruzim prolaktinkama, gornja granica je 23 meni je 27. Nikad nisam primjetila iscjedak iz bradavica, dok neki dan nisam svojski istiskala te svoje cicke i onda konacno vidjela tu cuvenu blijedo-mlijecno zuckastu tekucinu i to moza 2 kapi.
Kaze doc da on blokira ovulaciju, svi ostali hormoni, makar imam PCOS su u granicama normale, jedino prolaktin, estradiol i progesteron stekaju

Dok je rekao da iduci mjesec ponovim nalaz prolaktina i da bi probali s B regulirat to cudo.
Za sada pijem vitex i nadam se cudu, u 1 mjesecu cu ponoviti nalaz pa da vidimo dali se sta promijenilo, ako nema pomaka krecem s B.

----------


## Rene2

*stelač* ja imam iscjedak još od ljetos, a prl mi je u devetom mjesecu kad sam vadila hormone bio 60 i bio je unutar referentnih vrijednosti za žene 30 - 34 godine (ja sam 31). Mislim da ovo tvoje uopće nije tako dramatično povišeno, nego da veći problem pretsavljaju tvoji dugi ciklusi i PCOS. 
Iako, pokušaj s B pa javi rezultate, ako kod tebe profunkcionira, odmah i ja idem tražiti B.

----------


## Rene2

> Opis:  
> Prolaktin izlučuje hipofiza, a mliječne žlijezde su ciljno tkivo. On je vrlo važan hormon u reprodukcijskom ciklusu čovjeka. Do danas je opisano više od 80 različitih fizioloških učinaka prolaktina. Djelovanje mu se uglavnom svodi na regulaciju stvaranja i sekrecije mlijeka u dojci za vrijeme laktacije, na regulaciju reprodukcijskog ciklusa kao i utjecaj na metabolizam fetusa i majke u trudnoći. U trudnoći pod utjecajem estrogena i progesterona razina prolaktina stalno raste, što u konačnici rezultira porodom i dojenjem. 
> U muškaraca djeluje na metabolizam vode i elektrolita preko kore nadbubrežne žlijezde te na funkciju sekundarnih spolnih žlijezda (prostata, seminalni vezikuli) i testisa. 
> Hiperprolaktemija je glavni uzrok neplodnosti u muškaraca i žena. Korisno određivanje u dijagnostici amenoreje, ginekomastije, galaktoreje i azospermije. Prolaktin se također određuje kada se sumnja na tumore dojke i hipofize.  
> Referentne vrijednosti:  
> Muškarci: 98 - 456 mIU/L
> *Žene: 27 - 637 mIU/L * 
> Povišeno:  
> Visoke koncentracije prolaktina imaju inhibitornu ulogu na stvaranje steroida u jajniku te na stvaranje gonadotropnih hipofiznih hormona i njihovo izlučivanje u krvotok.
> ...


Izvor: www.lab-breyer.hr
Nadam se da će te ovo umiriti.

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

meni je prolaktin 37 i jos mi je dok rekao da to nije tako jako poviseno   :?. Doduse, nisam istrazivala da li imam iscjedak al mi se svejedno to cini previsoko  :/

----------


## stelerina

Jos me dok pitao jel imam kakav iscjedak i ja mrtva hladna kazem NE, i tam sam jos istiskala cice i stvarno nije bilo nis, i onda kad sam dosla doma i krenula masirat   :Embarassed:  stvarno ispadose 2 kapi.

Ma u principu i meni je rekao da su to granicne vrijednosti, ali s obzirom na to da mi je drugo sve vise-manje ok, da je vjerovatno prolaktin uzrok tomu svemu, odnosno anovulaciji...
Ne znam, pricekat cu da prodje 12mj, dat vitexu sansu ali cu svejedno otici po jos jedno misljenje.

----------


## garfild

Drage moje,
vec 2 godine vas pratim,ali sam se tek sada registrovala.Imam poprilicno problema oko zaceca,a li bih trenutno molila pomoc za prolaktin.Nakon 3 godine bezuspjesne borbe za bebu, na moje insistiranje uradila sam hormonalne pretage i ono:Bum.Prolaktin 700 (9 dan ciklusa).da li neko zna koliko je opasna ovolika vrijednost prolaktina i sta ste dalje radile nakon prve spoznaje,koje lijekove trosile.Unaprijed hvala

----------


## laky

draga prolaktin se vadi od 2-5 dana neznam zašto su te tad uputili.

----------


## stelerina

> draga prolaktin se vadi od 2-5 dana neznam zašto su te tad uputili.


prolaktin je svejedno kada vadis, odnosno koji dan ciklusa   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

Zašto je meni onda moj doc izričito rekao da vadim u ta tri dana ,čak sam tražila slobodno s posla da to odradim!? :?  :?

----------


## stelerina

> Zašto je meni onda moj doc izričito rekao da vadim u ta tri dana ,čak sam tražila slobodno s posla da to odradim!? :?  :?


zato jer si tad vadila i ostale hormone, pa vjerovatno da ne setas 2x bezveze   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rene2

Svi hormoni se razlikuju u folikularnoj i luteinskoj fazi. Zato se vade oko 3dc i kasnije oko 21dc (za potvrdu ovulacije). Možda je dr hitno trebao nalaze, a tebi *garfild* već prošao 5dc, pa si ti onda vadila 9dc.

----------


## stelerina

> Svi hormoni se razlikuju u folikularnoj i luteinskoj fazi. Zato se vade oko 3dc i kasnije oko 21dc (za potvrdu ovulacije). Možda je dr hitno trebao nalaze, a tebi *garfild* već prošao 5dc, pa si ti onda vadila 9dc.


upravo to   :Smile:

----------


## Tia

> Svi hormoni se razlikuju u folikularnoj i luteinskoj fazi. .


Mislim da to baš i nije tako. Na mojim nalazima nikada za prolaktin ne stoje različite skale ovisno o ciklusu dok za ostale spolne (FSH, LH, Estradiol).

----------

bok
ja sam nova na ovom forumu ali vidim da imamo iste probleme
naime,vec dvije godine imam probleme sa prolaktinom koji je redovito bio povisen sve dok ne bih pocela uzimati Bromergon ,onda bi prolaktin dosao na normalu ali cim bih prestala sa tabletama odmah se vratim na pocetak
prije mjesec dana sam se udala i sada bismo htjeli bebu ali me strah da to nece funkcionirati buduci da bez tableta nemam cikluse pa tako ni ovulaciju
ginekolog mi kaze da nece biti problema ali nije me bas uvjerila?? :?

----------


## luce st

Niky, Bromergon možeš slobodno uzimati dok radite na bebi. 
Važno je samo da ga prestaneš uzimati kad ti test za trudnoću bude pozitivan.
 :Love:

----------


## wonderwoman

I cure su potpuno u pravu za to da prolaktin mozes vaditi BILO KADA u toku ciklusa.

----------

> Niky, Bromergon možeš slobodno uzimati dok radite na bebi. 
> Važno je samo da ga prestaneš uzimati kad ti test za trudnoću bude pozitivan.


bok
evo bas sam juce pravila test i nista od bebice iako sam vec trebala dobiti ciklus ali mi kasni 4 dana iako sam na Bromergonu pa smo se ponadali   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## didy

evo ovako vecina od vas ovdje zna da sam u 5 mjesecu imala spontani...nakon toga menzis mi je dolazio tocno u sat svakih 28 dana, zadnja vjestica je bila 14.07, sljedeca je trebala doci 11.08 kasni, i odlucila sam 15.08 napraviti test...ali na moju zalost bio je negativan....nadam se da sam ga napravila prerano, nemam mesturalnih tegoba kao i svaki put...
...jutros mi se desilo da mi je iz grudi prokapala neka tekucina, onako kao nakon poroda kad treba naici mlijeko, dal se kojoj od vas ovako nesto desilo, i sta bi to moglo biti......i nadam se da sam test ipak prerano napravila

----------


## gejsha

Didi mislim da ti je prolaktin malo skočio i da zato imash iscjedak iz dojke kod mene to normalna pojava .. za prolaktin inače kazu da je hormon "stresa" tako da je moguce da ti se malo nakupilo svega pa ti prol. skocio. Ako odesh dok. napravit ce ti nalaze hormona i dobit bromegone   :Wink:   a doma mozesh uzeti onaj pms free on sadrzi biljku konopljiku koja pomaze u radu hipofize...

----------


## niccoleta

ako kome treba PMS free... ja imam dvije kutije, nove, negdje prije naručila od Encijana (u ljekarnama ga slabo imaju)... nek mi se jave na PP

----------


## Dragana

Drage moje, 
vidjela sam sve vase poruke. I ja imam problema sa visokim prolaktinom. Već tri godine pokusavam ostati u drugom stanju. Proteklih godinu i po sam dobila oko 15 kg. Pregledom kod specijaliste mi je utvrdjeno da imam zadebljanu sitinu zlijezdu, terapija (letrox) daje dobre rezultate, ali mi je pored toga ustanovljen i visok prolaktin, doktor mi je propisao Bromergon i pijem ga vec nekih 6 mjeseci, ali prolaktin i dalje raste. Ginekolog mi je dao uputnicu za CT. U petak idem na kontrolu stitne i prolaktina, poslije tih nalaza cu otici uraditi CT. Sta mi preporucate da uradim ako prolaktin opet bude porastao? 

Pozdrav iz Banja Luke

----------


## pirica

Dragana dobrodošla, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti nalazi budu uredu

----------


## Dragana

Hvala i ja se nadam, ali to cu znati iducu sedmicu

----------


## gejsha

dragana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nalaze   :Heart:

----------


## Dragana

Hvala! Jeli se ijedna od vas deblja od bromergona, ja stalno dobijam na kilazi, jos pazim sta jedem i pijem puno tecnosti!   :Sad:

----------


## gejsha

debljanje je normalno s bilo kakvim hormonom tako da te ne brine puno spast ce samo od sebe   :Love:

----------


## Dragana

Cure ne znam kako je kod vas, ali kod nas u B. Luci je katastrofa u zdravstvu. Doktor koji mi vodi lijecenje prolaktina ovde vazi za najboljeg u toj oblasti, ali ja sam skepticna posto ne vidim pomaka u lijecenju! Lijecim se kod njega privatno i svaki put platim oko 50 eura pa i vise za nalaze i pregled. Ima li nesto bolje od bromergona za snizavanje prolaktina?

----------


## niccoleta

pogledaj ovdje

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...dn/10faq.asp#1

----------


## Arkana10

> Cure ne znam kako je kod vas, ali kod nas u B. Luci je katastrofa u zdravstvu. Doktor koji mi vodi lijecenje prolaktina ovde vazi za najboljeg u toj oblasti, ali ja sam skepticna posto ne vidim pomaka u lijecenju! Lijecim se kod njega privatno i svaki put platim oko 50 eura pa i vise za nalaze i pregled. Ima li nesto bolje od bromergona za snizavanje prolaktina?


meni je dostinex jako pomogao.

----------


## ZO

dragana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak i dobre nalaze   :Heart:

----------


## Dragana

Hvala vam na podrsci! Ginekolog mi je rekao da imam hiperstimulaciju od tableta. Imam jedan jajnik i oko njega su se stvorile ciste od terapije, jeste vi imale takvu hiperstimulaciju? Bojim se da ce mi se jajnik upropastiti od tih cisti posto su prilicno velike!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

pozdrav svima :Smile: , ja sam nova ovde. moje pitanje ovde, kao i najveci problem, kao sto i sama tema nosi naziv, jeste prolaktin. probleme sa povisenim prolaktinom imam vec godinama, inace imam 26 godina i tek skoro sam saznala da je adenom na hipofizi izljeciv. godinama su me ljekari uvjeravali ( od moje 20-e godine) da je lijecenje bromokriptinom, bromergonom ili cabaserom tek privremeno rjesenje, da ce adenom ponovo da nastane i sl. vremenom sam samu sebe ubila u pojam da cu vjecno da ga imam i ko zna kako da zacnem. usla sam u zacarani kruc vadjenja krvi( provjera visine prolaktina), perioda uzimanja lijekova pa perioda neuzimanja lijekova i najgore, bijesa zbog uvjuerenja da cu stalno da imam taj adenomcic. zasto sad ovo pisem? da vas pitam da li su i vama potvrdili da je adenom moguce potpuno istopiti ( koristim cabaser ili cabergolin)? to je nanovija vijest koju sam dobila od poslendjeg specijaliste sa kojim sam razgovarala. prema najnovijim nalazima MR koje sam uradila prije par dana, imam dva adenoma na hipofizi, prvi koji je nastao narastao je sa predjasnjih 3 na 5mm a drugi je trenutno 3mm, a nalazi prolaktina su mi preko 7000 tih jedinica. poslednji nalaz prolaktina ( tj. profila hormona) koji sam radila prije nekoliko dana je ponovljen jer me samo medicinsko osoblje zamolilo da mi iznova uradi pretrage. kazali su mi da su mi sve vrijednosti koje su tad radili ( 8h, 11h, 13h) bile neodredive, veoma visoke, ove koje sam sad dobile nisu poslednje jer su me i sad zamolili da mi ponovo urade pretrage ( nakon sto su mi urucili rezultate). izvinjavam se sto sam ovoliko pisala ali vise mi nista nije jasno. kako to da je pored jednog nastao jos jedan adenom, to mi niije jasno?
i jos jedno pitanje, glavobolje imam svaki dan ( doslovno, svaki dan) poslednje dvije godine. konstantnu bol imam svaki dan ali ponekad ( bar jednom mjesecno) imam takvu zarecu bol da samo povracam, placem od boli i trcim na hitnu da mi ju necim ublaze.  da li se i vama to desava? da li je to vezano uz povisen prolaktin? glavobolje su mi uzasan problem koji   mi polako ali sigurno unistava zivot.

----------


## Dragana

Draga Lia, ja sam danas bila na kontroli kod doktora, nalaze cu dobiti iduci petak, poslije toga idem uraditi MR. Po rijecima mog doktora to se da izlijeciti tabletama bromergonom, glavobolja i  mucnina su propratne pojave kod uzimanja terapije, meni je prvih par dana bilo tako. 
Koliko sam uspjela skontati oni nisu maligni, pa tako da nemas razloga za frku! Znam da ces reci ma ko je ona da mi to kaze, ali mislim da smo skoro sve to prosle. Nemoze ti biti gore nego meni, ovde kod nas je sve otislo do djavola, pa tako da i nemamo adekvatnih lijecnika za lijecenje visokog prolaktina, neplodnosti, a kamoli za oplodnju? Samo se opusti i ja sam tako odlucila. Puno pozdrava iz kisne Banja Luke

----------

I ja sam iz Banjaluke :Smile: ). Ono sto sam htjela reci jeste da su mene upravo ljekari iz Banjaluke ubili pojam a vjeruj mi da sam trazila misljenje vise nego li jednog endokrinologa. Prvu opciju koju nude uvijek jeste Bromergon ili Bromokriptin ( koji jesam uzimala godinu dana i bilo mi je lose od njih). Za Cabaser su mi rekli tek naknadno ( Cabaser, Cabergolin ili Dostinex). Sledecih cetiri godine vrtila sam se u krug u konstantnom vadjenju krvi svakih nekoliko mjeseci, koliko sam samo puta cula da cu iznimno tesko ostati trudna i sl. Ubili su me u pojam recenicom ( citiram doslovno): " Sa tim ces morati da kuburis cijeli zivot!". Ma, fuj!! Nikad nisam ocajavala i sl. ali pomisao da konstantno necim moram da opterecujem jetru nije bas prijatna. Tek skoro sam otisla na VMA u Beograd gdje su mi rekli da adenom jeste posbe istopiv uz duze lijecenje. Ali niko mi nikad nista nije rekao za postojanje dva adenoma, sta kad mi se slika sijece pred ocima i sl? Nisam ocajna, bijesna sam na endokrinologe iz Banjaluke!! I tek skoro su mi na nuklearnoj medicini u Banjaluci rekli da njihovi rezultati nisu " bas toliko tacni kao oni na VMA". Ko ovde s kim zbija salu? Sta je za njih pojam humanosti? U prethodnom postu sam napisala da me najvise brine svakodnevna glavobolja i ako neko ima slicna ili ista iskustva neka mi  MOLIM  kaze nesto o tom. Sad su me uputili na dalje pretrage na neurologiju. Luda kuca mi je u glavi..

----------


## miki

evo ja pijem već dva mjeseca bromergon po pola tablete dvaput dnevno i evo sad me hvataju neke povremene glavobolje ali nekako se nosim s time ali cijelo vrijeme imam neki osječaj "knedle" u grlu, nekako sam "tromija",imam manje kondicije (ali to je i zbog promjene posla).za nekoliko cu opet vaditi prl i nadam se da će biti manji...ali kako uspjeti zadržati ga u normali uz ovakvu količinu stresa?

----------


## Trixie

> Bok cure,
> i ja sam primjetila već duže vrijeme iscjedak iz dojki, samo nisam nikad obračala pažnju na to i nisam to rekla doktoru  .
> 
> Imam redovite menstruacije, u ožujku mi je gin. rekla da imam par vodenih cisti na lijevom jajniku ali da to nije ništa strašno. Sad već sedam mjeseci radimo na bebi i ništa.
> Mislite li da bi trebala kod doc.


Ja sam imala iscjedak iz dojki skoro 2 godine, prolaktin mi je uvijek bio dobar. Sada sam trudnica, a iscjedak je nestao čim sam zatrudnila  :?

----------


## Dragana

Drage moje, upravo idem po nalaze kod doktora pa vam javim kakvi su!

----------


## Dragana

Upravo gledam nalaz i ne mogu da vjerujem gornja granica prl je 19, a kod mene je 19.1!!!!!!!!! Rekao mi je da nastavim piti bromergon i da se bacim na posao.   :Laughing:

----------


## gejsha

Dragana  :D super za nalaz, to je zanemarivo sto je povecano za 0,1

----------


## dundo

cure upomoć! 
prvi put sam na forumu a tu sam zato jer sam imala problema sa tenom i otišla dermatologu, endokrinologu i najednom trebam ići kod specijalista za neplodnost. A samo sam imala par prištića. Imam povišen TSH snižen prolaktin i rekla je da napravim još par pretraga jer vjerovatno imam policistične jajnike? A već pola godine pokušavam ostat trudna ali mi baš i ne ide. Očito

----------


## didy

meni je polaktin 177 da li je to ok

----------


## bony

didy-kolika ti je referentna vrijednos?,one znaju biti različite od laboratorija do labo.......ako ti je u granici normale onda je ok,sve što je preko gornje granice nevalja.

----------


## Dragana

Drage moje, neko vrijeme nisam bila na forumu! Uradila sam magnetnu rezonancu i nalaz je uredan (nema nista na hipofizi), isto tako sam uradila i kontrolu prl i mozete li zamisliti da je 0,9 (gornja granica je 19)! Doktor mi je rekao da nastavim piti terapiju i da se vidimo za 2 mjeseca na kontroli i da se nada u medju vremenu da ce biti dobbrih vijesti. Pozdrav iz kisne i hladne Banja Luke

----------

Prvi put se uključujem u forum.
Imam prolaktinom već 12 god. Liječila sam ga bromergonom i kroz to vrijeme bila sam na raznim dozama, od 2x 0.5 do 6x 0,5 mg dnevno. Prije 6 god sam zatrudnila,jedva, i rodila i od tada mi prolaktin divlja. Ne pomaže više ni bromergon(endokrinolog smatra da sam postala rezistentna na bromkriptin) pa mi propisuje dostinex. Menzes nemam već preko godinu dana a pijem dostinex 2x1mg.tjedno. 
Da, a prolaktinomčić koji je bio 2002  u promjeru 5mm, sada je 10mm s cistom u sredini.Da li se topi od dostinexa ili raste? 
Operacija?brrr? Radije ne bih da mi se kopa po hipofizi:
Da pijem lijekove i dalje?
Čajevi? preparati vitexa? Ima li tko slična iskustva?
Prolaktin je hormon stresa-Kako da se ne živciram sa ovakvom pričom?

----------


## Suzanaab

Zanima me dali se smije priti PMS free (agnus castus) i kad planiraš ostati trudna tj. i za  vrijeme trudnoće? Moj Prolaktin je 30% iznad granice normale i dr. u Vinogradskoj mi nije prepisao lijekove jer naodno mogu ostati trudna usprkos tome i jer imam redovitu mengu. zapravo mi te tablete ublažuju glavobolju, bolne grudi, raspoloženje itd. pa ih nebi htjela prestati piti ako baš ne moram. By the way u 1. mjesecu idem na icsi pa neznam jel da ga polako prestanem  piti :?

----------


## Dragana

Pozdrav iz kisne Banja Luke. Od bebaca jos uvijek nista, ali sam dobila papire iz Maribora, zakazan mi je termin za mart 2008. godine da se uradi vantjelesna oplodnja. Pocetkom 12 mjeseca idem na kontrolu prl i moram uraditi jos neke nalaze koje trebam poslati u Maribor. Nadam se da prl nije skocio, jer od tog nalaza mi zavisi sve vezano za Maribor. Iskreno pomalo me strah, ima li koja od vas iskustva u tome?

----------


## triny

Pozdrav iz Zadra po prvi put i od mene.
 :Bye:  
Ja imam prl povišen od 2002 godine, barem te sam ga godine prvi put otkrila da mi je povišen i to slućajno. U to vrijeme sam imala normalni ciklus svakih 28 dana, i kad je prl otkriven doktor mi je dao bromergon da pijem (bio je preko 1000). Kod mene je tada krenulo naopako, ciklus je počeo divljati nekad 25 dan, pa 32, svakako, i nisam više osjećala ovulacijsku bol desnog jajnika koju ja inače osjećam. Prestala sam ga piti, i punih 4 godine nisam se kontrolirala, potom ponovno nalaz je bio preko 1000, i dobila sam dijanu 35, no ni nju nisam htjela (redovito sam imala drhtanje ruku između 19 i 23 dana kao njegovu posljedicu) no nisam ni nju htjela piti jer sam taman ušla u brak i željela bebu. Slijedeću kontrolu sam napravila u srpnju 2007. po vašim savjetima kako se pripremiti za vađenje krvi (natešto i šetati 2 sata, a potom prije vađenja se smiriti), i mogu vam reći da mi je super bio nalaz, samo blago povišen. Sad sam prirodnim začećem trudna već 14 tjedana i mogu vam reči presretna. 
Iz mog iskustva vidim da je nekad taj hormon stresa potrebno riješiti promjenom sredine gdje živiš i baciti brigu na volju. (da vam rečem kakav je stres još raditi u mjenjačnici kad čitate što se sve događa), ali na to nemislim. 
Svima vama želim dobar uspjeh u borbi sa prl da ga uspješno stavite u granice normale  :Klap:  [/quote]

----------


## pale

Evo imam potrebu ovdje se javiti... opet
Danas imam bebu od 9 mjeseci   :Saint:  ... a još pretprošlog Božića sam plakala kako tko zna kad ću imati bebu...
Moj je prl bio nebu u visine, katastrofa, govorili su mi da ću dugo piti Bromergon prije nego dođe beba... ja se opustila, dobila tablete, popila par komada imislila kako mi je muka od tableta... napravim test čisto da znam na čemu sam... prvi put se ničemu nisam nadala... kad ono +, ogroman ko kuća.
Samo sam vam htjela dati nadu, imate šanse i da čuda se događaju nama. I sigurna sam da stres ima ogromnu ulogu u mom slučaju, tek kad sam se opustila znajući da će mi tablete pomoći sam i uspjela.
Nadam se samo da će drugi put biti lakše   :Grin:   hoću reči vremenski kraće

Pozdrav svima   :Love:

----------


## unaa

pozdrafcek svima!   :Smile:  
jos nikada nisam vadila hormone, jer mi je  ciklus u stvari dosta redovan i nisam imala nekih problema, a i gin me nije slala na  tako nesto...
medjutim, u zadnje vrijeme sam primijetila da imam spotting ne prije, vec nekih 2 dana poslije M i zanima me ima li tko takvih iskustava?

----------


## Dragana

Drage curke, 

ja sam u fazi primanja inekcija. 03.03. idem u Mb na ultrazvuk i tad ću znati šta dalje. 

Pozdrav iz sunčane BLuke

----------


## Arkana10

> pozdrafcek svima!   
> jos nikada nisam vadila hormone, jer mi je  ciklus u stvari dosta redovan i nisam imala nekih problema, a i gin me nije slala na  tako nesto...
> medjutim, u zadnje vrijeme sam primijetila da imam spotting ne prije, vec nekih 2 dana poslije M i zanima me ima li tko takvih iskustava?


ovaj spoting kod mene je znak insufijencije progesterona zbog endometrioze
ali kako kazes da je sve ok, onda ne znam.
spoting za mene  = probleme sa hormonima

----------


## Minamina

Molim vas recite mi dali moze so edna kutija Dostinexza eden mesec da se smali prolaktin? Hvala unapred

----------


## BlaBla123

Pozdrav,
Molim vas sta mislite o PRL:
3 DC  420
21 DC  204

drugi ciklus
21DC 770!

Vise od godinu pokusavam ostvariti trudnocu.Ciklusi uredni.Brisevi ok.
Hvala
B

----------


## selena

BLaBla, pretpostavljam da je gornja granica 530 ili tu negdje. Ja sam vadila prolaktin 3DC bio je 610, pa onda u nekom od sljedećih ciklusa u ne-sjećam-se-kojem-danu bio je 590. I ja pokušavam više od godinu dana i ništa. Imam i iscjedak iz dojki. Zadnja dva ciklusa dokazano anovulacijska, ostali hormoni bili su OK (u tom ciklusu u kojem sam ih vadila bio je i progesteron OK, dakle bilo je tad ovulacije). Budući da sam svoje prvo dijete dojila 13 mjeseci, a da sam menzis dobila tek deset mjeseci nakon poroda u vrijeme kad sam dojila dva puta dnevno s razmakom od 12 sati, objašnjenje je tad bilo da mi tijelo reagira i na niske koncentracije prolaktina. Sad, međutim kad pitam da li je za ovo moje stanje isto kriv prolaktin svi odmahuju glavom i kažu da nije sigurno. Ali ja nisam baš tako sigurna.
Tvoj prolaktin varira ovisno o ciklusu i to je normalno. To što je sljedeći ciklus bio viši može biti posljedica stresa, neispavanosti. Većina doktora će ti reći da je prenizak za terapiju i da nije on kriv. Ipak, ima i onih koji kažu da i malo povišenje može ometati ovulaciju. To što su ti ciklusi uredni ništa ne znači, i meni su uredni, a neki su anovulacijski.
Najbolje bi bilo da ideš na folikulometriju i vidiš da li ovuliraš i kakav ti je endometrij.
Puno sreće.

----------


## ivana83

nakon kiretaže u 12.tj. trudnoće, pojavio mi se obilan mliječno prozirni iscjedak iz obje dojke. dok ne stignem kod doktora, ima li tko kakvog iskustva s tim? grudi su mi ogromne i napete, ne znam kud ću s njima, mislila sam da će s gubitkom trudnoće splasnuti, a izgleda da one misle da trebam dojiti..

----------


## BlaBla123

> BLaBla, pretpostavljam da je gornja granica 530 ili tu negdje. Ja sam vadila prolaktin 3DC bio je 610, pa onda u nekom od sljedećih ciklusa u ne-sjećam-se-kojem-danu bio je 590. I ja pokušavam više od godinu dana i ništa. Imam i iscjedak iz dojki. Zadnja dva ciklusa dokazano anovulacijska, ostali hormoni bili su OK (u tom ciklusu u kojem sam ih vadila bio je i progesteron OK, dakle bilo je tad ovulacije). Budući da sam svoje prvo dijete dojila 13 mjeseci, a da sam menzis dobila tek deset mjeseci nakon poroda u vrijeme kad sam dojila dva puta dnevno s razmakom od 12 sati, objašnjenje je tad bilo da mi tijelo reagira i na niske koncentracije prolaktina. Sad, međutim kad pitam da li je za ovo moje stanje isto kriv prolaktin svi odmahuju glavom i kažu da nije sigurno. Ali ja nisam baš tako sigurna.
> Tvoj prolaktin varira ovisno o ciklusu i to je normalno. To što je sljedeći ciklus bio viši može biti posljedica stresa, neispavanosti. Većina doktora će ti reći da je prenizak za terapiju i da nije on kriv. Ipak, ima i onih koji kažu da i malo povišenje može ometati ovulaciju. To što su ti ciklusi uredni ništa ne znači, i meni su uredni, a neki su anovulacijski.
> Najbolje bi bilo da ideš na folikulometriju i vidiš da li ovuliraš i kakav ti je endometrij.
> Puno sreće.


Hvala na odgovoru.
Folikumetriju radila nekoliko puta i to je sve ko sat.Iscjetka nema.(Imam cistu/fibroadenom u dojci tako da je i to pod kontrolom tj postoji rezultat punktata koji kaze da je unutra najnormalnije tkivo.) Ultrazvucno se redovito pregledam i nista s endometrijem nije primjeceno. Ustvari primjetili su mi polip 3mm koji se vidio samo odredenog dana koliko je bio malen tako da su mi to kiretirali prije pol godine. Samo iz razloga "ako je on stvarao probleme".
Pozdrav

----------


## akaric

pozdrav, evo čitala sam malo ove vaše postove i odlučila da vam ispričam svoju priču.
moji ciklusi su podivljali prije četri godine i to taman negdje poslje svadbe, znalo je proči dva do tri mjeseca da ne dobijem a kad bi je konačno dobila to su bili toliki izljevi da nisam mogla stajati..
onda su krenule pretrage i različiti bolnice.iz svetog duha u petrovu..iz petrove doktorica me poslala u vinogradsku kod endokrinologa, tamo sam jedno godinu dana hodočastila svaki mjesec vadeći hormone, čak sam bila i u dnevnoj bolnici tjedan dana gdje dođeš u osam ujutro i budeš do nekih tri sata, stave ti infuziju i u prosjeku svakih sat vremena vade krv. pa jedan dan bez ikakvih tableta pa jedan dan s bromengolom. (u međuvremenu su mi rekli da je to sigurno tumor na mozgu )!!!! pa ct, pa ništa , pa mr pa kao nema ništa ali ono....
nakon toga sam odustala  od svega i htjela se malo odmoriti
prolaktin mi je bio 3Xveći od granice... beba nikako da dođe ...
menstruacije sve gore i gore, ali nikakav iscjedak iz dojki... promjenila sam doktora u perovoj i on mi je dao dostinex ( od bromergola mi je bilo koma mučno i vrtilo mi se u glavi , a prolaktin mi se baš i nije spuštao )..
nakon dostinexa već nakon prve ture prolaktin je bio u granicama, ali još nisam imala ovulacije i mjesečnice su bile i dalje obilne...
nakon evo sad godinu dana čekam bebu.. dakle cure moje samo budite uporne i ako mislite da vam doktor nije baš nešto ili vam ne može pomoći promjenite ga !!

----------


## štrumpf

Pozdrav   :Bye:  
Čitam vaše postove pa vas želim malo utješiti...
Iscjedak iz dojke sam primjetila 2003.g. Tada nisam imala pojma od čega bi to moglo biti, ali moja cimerica u studentskom domu je upravo kupila kontracepcijske pilule i čitajući upute naišla sam na upozorenje kako bi ih trebalo prestati piti u slučaju povećanog hormona lučenja mlijeka - hiperprolaktinemije. Tada sam odlučila otići kod ginekologa i ispalo je da imam trostruko povišen prolaktin. Bromergon sam uzimala 4 godine i s njim mi je prolaktin bio u granicama normale. U međuvremenu sam ga nekoliko puta prestala uzimati kako bi provjerila kakve su vrijednosti prolaktina bez Bromergona i one bi uvijek bile povišene. Pravila sam i MR hipofize i rengen pluća i sve je bilo u redu. Do tada nisam ni znala što je prolaktin, a odjednom sam nailazila na hrpe žena koje ga imaju povišenog. Kad bih pitala ginekologicu do kada ga trebam piti ona bi samo rekla stalno. Pomalo me je bilo strah jer sam se uskoro udavala i planirala trudnoću, ali srećom sve je dobro prošlo. Ostala sam trudna uz Bromergon već prvi mjesec. I sada kad odem u ginekologa ona kaže kako se ni sama nije nadala da će sve tako dobro ispasti.
Btw nakon svih ostalih dobrih nalaza uzrok povišenja nismo mogli otkriti pa je ginekologica zaključila je najvjerojatnije problem u stresu i da se (kako ona kaže) kad se naživciram aktivira moja štitnjača (koja je po svim nalazima OK ali uglavnom blizu gornje granice) i kao sekundarnu reakciju aktivira prolaktin.
Zato pokušajte promjeniti životne navike (mislim da mi je to jako pomoglo) i budite uporne.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ SRETNO   :Heart:

----------


## ivana83

štrumpf, akaric, lijepe priče   :Love:  
sutra ću pitat što s mojim mljekecom i velikim sisama  :?

----------


## pale

Evo i mene... uglavnom ustanovljen mi je 2006 povišeni prolaktin i uz sve pretrage, od svih hormona , MR i ostalih pretraga ustanovljeno je da imam mikroadenom, alijoš uvijek malen da bi se operirao i da ću uz Bromergon stabilizirati situaciju. Međutim ja sam mjesec kad sam dobila tablete već bila trudna   :Grin:  Kako ne znaju ni doktori, endokrinolog i ginekolog nisu mogli vjerovati jer je moj prl letio nebu pod oblake ( gornja granica 637 nečega, a ja bi imala preko 4 000 :shock: )
Danas godinu i po dana nakon poroda moj prolaktin je u granicama normale  :D Tako sam sretna i nadam se da ću uspjeti još barem jednom biti mama  :Grin:  
Svima vam držim fige da uspijete   :Kiss:

----------


## tara mc

Bok svima. Evo i ja sam se odvažila pitati vas sve za mišljenje.
Imam problem kao i neke od vas, visok prolaktin. Kada sam odlučila imati bebu odmah sam krenula na pretrage jer od svoje 18 sam na kontracepcijskim zbog policističnih jajnika i otkrila da je   visoki prolaktin zapravo uzrok svim mojim problemima i počela sam piti Bromergon i to po 2 tab dnevno. Prl je bio 490   nečega, a gornja granica je  30 nečega. Od 4. mjeseca pijem tablete i on je pao na 112. Malo sam već nervozna jer sam očekivala da će to ići brže. Zanima me ima li netko od vas da je s Bromergona prešao na Dostinex i ide li s njim možda brže dolje? Doc me pitao želim li prijeći na Dost. čisto zbog praktičnosti, ja sam rekla da mi nije problem piti Brom. pa sam ostala na njima. Zanima me vaše mišljenje i vaša iskustva. 
I´m breaking down, please help me!  :Sad:

----------


## elena-mk

meni je pre 4 meseci otkriven povisen prolaktin 59, a gornja granica 30. doc. je rekla da je to zbog stresa i dala mi je da pijem Dostinex 0.5mg. pije se jednom nedeljno i nema nikakvih nuspojava(mucnina, glavobolje, nesvestice) to je jaci lek nego bromergon, zato se i pije jednom nedeljno ali je efikasniji i skuplji od bromergona. ide samo privatno a jedna doza od  2 tablete kosta negde 15 eura. ja sutra idem da vadim krv, pa javi cu ti rezultate. to mi je prva kontrola nakon pocetka terapije. inace nemam nikakvih iscjetka iz grudi, redovite menstruacije, hormoni stitnjace ok.

----------


## tara mc

Zanima me dobije li se kod nas Dostinex na recept? Inače do sad nisam imala problema ni za uputnice ni za recepte jer mi ih privatnik preporučuje, a socijalna samo piše, super surađujemo svo troje  :Smile:  . Ima li još netko dobro iskustvo s prolaktinom da me malo utješi jer nitko oko mene  nije se susreo s takvim problemom i ne znaju očemu se radi. Već godinu dana nemam ciklus, odkad sam prestala piti kontracepcijske i imam iscjedak iz dojke (galaktoreja). Nisam imala što čekati, krenula sam u borbu. 
Samo se nadam da nije borba s vjetrenjačama.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## elena-mk

draga taramk, ja ti ga opet toplo preporucujem..juce sam radila nalaz krvi i prolaktin se spustio na 25 , sto je u granici normale, ali ga moram jos piti jer mi je tako ginicka preporucila, zato sto je blizu gornjoj granici pa se ona boji kako ne bi setao gore -dole. kod nas ide na recept, ne znam kod vas, za to moras pitati nekog drugog. puno srece u buduce i da bude kako ti zelis.  :Love:

----------


## tara mc

Puno vam svima hvala. Malo se bolje osjećam (znam da zvuči grozno, ali je tako) jer nisam sama na svijetu s ovim problemom. Malo sam zapala u nekakvu krizu. Moj dragi i ja se borimo s ovim problemom oko 10 mjeseci. Prolaktin ide dolje, polako, ali ide. Svi oko mene su trudni, valjda vlada nekakav baby boom. Jedna meni bliska osoba je trudna i ja sam na tu vijest prvo osjetila ljubomoru i dobro se isplakala,  :Crying or Very sad:   nisam si mogla pomoći. Prva misao je bila, zar baš kod mene mora biti sve komplicirano. Nakon toga sve je bilo super, svi smo sretni zbog nje, pa i ja iskreno.  :Grin:  
Zna li netko koja je biti gornja granica prolaktina (gornja referentna granica je 29 nečeg) na kojoj se može ostati trudan. Doc mi je rekao da ni ne moram dobiti ciklus i da mogu ostati trudna. Stvarno me oraspoloži kad se čujem s njim. Zadnje mu je bilo: ˝Pijte taj Bromergon i radite bebu. Bit će sve ok. ˝ Inače idem u zg u jednu uglednu polikliniku.

----------


## elena-mk

isti slucaj ko ja. mi radimo na bebi 9 meseci, prolaktin 25, znaci blizu gornje granice , moj doc.kaze da je to u redu i da radimo na bebaci. ako ne bude nista za nekoliko meseci icicemo na daljne pretrage. ako je kod vas drugo sve ok, onda se ne bi trebala brinuti, samo opusti se i ne razmisljav vise o tome. ja sam proslog meseca dozivela jedno razocarenje i resila sam se opustiti, ne pratim vise ni sluz, ni bazalnu, ni plodne dane, nista..pijem dostinex koji mi doc.preporucila i folnu, a nadalje bice tako kako dragi Bog zeli. Veruj  mi, opustila sam se, ne razmisljam vise puno o toga, a to i tebi toplo preporucujem.  :Love:

----------


## Nora Fora

Bok, drage prolaktinašice! 

Evo još jedne s istim problemom...  :Crying or Very sad:  

Primjetila sam iscjedak iz dojki još prije 5-6 godina, uspaničila se i hitno otišla na uzv dojki i u bolnicu za tumore na pregled, ali dr. me smirio nakon pregleda i rekao da je sve u redu, ali bih trebala napraviti hormonsku sliku... I tu počinje moja priča s hiperprolaktinemijom... 

Imam već "debelog" iskustva s Bromergonom i njegovim nuspojavama   :Sad:   (prestrašnje glavobolje, bljeskovi u očima, ometano disanje,...)... Ugl, skužila sam da mi Bromergon relativno brzo snižava prolaktin i da djeluje... 
Prl mi je na prvom mjerenju bio duplo povišen, da bi nakon 3 mj skočio na 2550 jedinica (gornja gr. 637!)... To je bilo 2004.g, od kad se borim s p-om...
Tada sam napravila i MR hipofize, koji je bio uredan...
Na zadnjem nalazu (11/2008.) mi je prl 49 (gornja gr. 23)

Bromergon ne pijem već 2 godine, jer mi je dr. primjetila lagano povišen androstendion (gornja granica 12, meni je bio 13) i preporučila mi Diane 35, koje sam i pila 1 g. Ali, uz Diane sam po njenoj preporuci trebala prestati s Bromergonom... Sad se androstendion snizio, ali prl opet narastao na duplo više od gornje granice, a još mi je po novom i estradiol niži (82 - refer. vrijednosti 110-1100)  :Sad:  

Našla sam se u začaranom krugu...

Uz sve to, donijela sam odluku, koju ću, iskreno se nadam, uskoro provesti u djelo... ŽELIM BEBICU!!!   :Saint:  

Danas idem u Vinogradsku, na endokrinologiju (inače se liječim kod dr. Pavičić Baldani u Petrovoj - predivna doktorica i žena!   :Smile:  )

Molim vas da mi preporučite nekog dobrog endokrinologa, jer mi dr. Perković, za kojeg sam pročitala pohvale i nije ulijevao neko veliko povjerenje, nekako mi se činio premalo zainteresiran... 

Pozdrav!

----------


## selena

cure, ja sam probala bromergon i nije mi baš sjeo, hoću reći, imala sam mučnine i vrtoglavice i na kraju sam i povraćala, pa sam odustala od njega.
Za sve koje zanima dostinex (i od njega mi se malo vrti al kako se pije samo jednom tjedno vrti mi se samo sljedeće jutro pa se da podnijeti) on se ne moze dobiti na recept. Tj. liječnik mora napisati bijeli recept, ali lijek morate platiti. To je njemački proizvod i koliko mi je poznato može se kupiti u Austriji ili Njemačkoj. Kod nas se može naručiti u ljekarni, najbrže ga dobavi ljekarna na Dolcu u Zagrebu, al pakiranje od 8 tableta s poštarinom do Rijeke dođe 708 KUNA!!!
Mi imamo neke prijatelje u Austriji i tamo isto pakiranje dođe 61 euro. Pa sad vidite. Mislim da je dostinex bolje rješenje jer je specifičniji (zato i jest tako skup) pa se mora piti u puno manjim količinama: samo 0.5mg tjedno, dok se bromergon obično pije 2 tabletice dnevno: dakle 5mg dnevno, odnosno 25mg tjedno.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo  i  mene  sa  problemom  visokog  prolaktina.
Ja  i  MM  već  tri  godine  radimo  na  bebici  i  za  sada  neuspješno.
Otprilike  u  isto  vrijeme  ciklusi  su  mi  se  skratili  sa  28  na  21 - 22  dana  i  pojavio  se  smećkasti  iscjedak. Moj  dr.  je  cijelo  vrijeme  pričao  da  je  to  normalno  i  da  se  opustimo. Pošto  sam  vidila  da  od  opuštanja  nema  ništa  promjenila  sam  doktora  koji  me  je  odmah  poslao  na  vađenje  hormona  i  moj  prl  je  bio  47  a  gornja  granica  25. Uzimala  sam  bromergon  2 i pol  mjeseca  i  sad  sam  neki  dan  išla  vaditi  ponovno  a  on  još  veći  84.  Mislim  da  znam  razlog  tome  jer  sam  prestala  uzimati  tablete  2 - 3  dana  prije  vađenja  krvi  a  pročitala  sam  da  on  zna  skočiti  ako  se  naglo  prekine.   :Grin:  
Uglavnom  mislim  da  mi  se  i  nije  baš  spustio  i  da  ću  opet  morat  pit   bromergon  ali  što  se  mora  nije  teško  jer  je  sve  za  bebicu   :Heart:  .

----------


## selena

e baš sam bedasta. Tek sad vidim da sam u ukupnoj tjednoj dozi bromergona upisala 25 umjesto 35mg. Valjda sam greškom stisla 2 umjesto 3.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Sad  sam  se  čula  sa  dr.  ništa  od  bromergona  šalje  me  na  VV :?

----------


## magi7

Drage moje,

i ja sam prolaktinašica  :Sad:  . Pijembromergon već mjesec dana samo po jednu tableticu. ne znam da li znate jer ja sam to naknadno otkrila da povišeni prolaktin i autoimune bolesti (  ja imam štitnječe) su u svezi s endometriozom, odnosno njena posljedica u nekim slučajevima. 

ja sam se borila sa visokim prolaktinom i neplodnošću 2 i pol godine. nedavno sam bila na laparoskopiji i stvarno imam već uznapredovalu endometriozu.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Koji  su  ti  timptomi  endometrioze   :shock:

----------


## magi7

Draga Tomislava,

prije laparoskopije, dakle dok nisam znala da zaista imam endometriozu išla sam 5 mjeseci na folikulometriju i sve 5, međutim mene je u vrijeme ovulacije svaki mjesec bolila lijeva strana, nikad desna. osim toga ta lijeva strana mi je i bila vrlo osjetljiva kod vaginalnog ultrazvuka. Doktorica koja me vodi posumnjala je na endometriozu. Inače imam jako bolne menstruacije oduvjek(to ti je jedan od simtoma), jako mi dugo traju (7-8 dana) i obilne su. I kad mi kao završe imam još smeđi iscjedak oko 6 dana-e to ti je vrlo veliki znak za endometriozu.

Sada nakon laparoskopije-imala sam je u studenom 2008. i dalje me boli lijeva strana ( a to mi je zato jer su se zbog endometrioze meni jajnik i jajovod lijevi spojili s maternicom i jajovod mi nije u funkciji a jajnik možda da,možda ne, zatim znam imati dosta bolno pražnjenje crijeva-što ti je isto jedan od znakova endometroze. Osim toga dost se često osjećam umorno-isto jedan od znakova.

Evo malo sam bila opširnija, ali nadam se da sam pomogla- jer slučajno da netko nakon ovog ima neke simtome željela bi mu da što prije ustanovi da ima endo ako je ima, a ne ko ja da čeka skoro 3 godine da sazna što mu je.

Pozdrav,  :Wink:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Meni  par  dana  prije  menge  počne  neka  čudna  bol  u  "žličici"  ili  kak  se  već  kaže  pa  sam  se  zapitala  da  to  nije  endo......... :?

----------


## magi7

Zaboravih reći da su mi našli cistu za koju su utvrdili da nije vodena nego čokoladna i otuda je krenulo-poslana na laparoskopiju. 

ne znam što bi ti rekla, znam neke cure kojih ništa ne boli a imaju endo. probaj pitat svog doktora da ti da uputnicu za vađenje Ca125-to ti je neki vrag koji pokazuje postojanje endo.  nadam se da sam malo pomogla.

Pozzz..

----------


## mala nada

Drage moje!Evo danas sam išla po nalaz za prolaktin i nije dobar.Ref.vrij.102-496,a meni 679.2 :shock: .Ostali su nalazi uredu.Gin.mi preporučuje da s nalazima odem na pregled i po mišljenje u kliniku za Humanu reprodukciju u Rijeku te da MM ponovi tamo spermiogram.Baš sam u bedu  :Sad:

----------


## tara mc

Već 10 mj pijem bromergon i super je krenulo, počeo je prl padati da bi na zadnjem vađenju malo porastao. Otišla sam kod ginek. i on je bio sav u čudu kako opet raste unatoč 2 tab bromergona dnevno (inače ga super podnosim, nemam nikakve nuspojave). Poslao me da izvadim antitijela štitnjače jer bi mogao biti problem u njoj. Imam inače i mikroadenon u hipofizi i zbog tog je prl povećan. Sad me muči ova štitnjača. Prl je još uvijek visok (duplo viši od gornje vrijednosti, na početku je bio 11 puta viši). Ima li netko da mu je visok prl zbog štitnjače ili sam sama...  :? 
Nalaze idem vaditi u Sv. duh jer se gore ne treba naručiti. Držite mi fige, pomalo priželjkujem da se nešto i otkrije jer je lakše nešto izliječiti ako se zna što se točno liječi,  zar ne?  :Wink:

----------


## nina1

> Već 10 mj pijem bromergon i super je krenulo, počeo je prl padati da bi na zadnjem vađenju malo porastao. Otišla sam kod ginek. i on je bio sav u čudu kako opet raste unatoč 2 tab bromergona dnevno (inače ga super podnosim, nemam nikakve nuspojave). Poslao me da izvadim antitijela štitnjače jer bi mogao biti problem u njoj. Imam inače i mikroadenon u hipofizi i zbog tog je prl povećan. Sad me muči ova štitnjača. Prl je još uvijek visok (duplo viši od gornje vrijednosti, na početku je bio 11 puta viši). Ima li netko da mu je visok prl zbog štitnjače ili sam sama...  :? 
> Nalaze idem vaditi u Sv. duh jer se gore ne treba naručiti. Držite mi fige, pomalo priželjkujem da se nešto i otkrije jer je lakše nešto izliječiti ako se zna što se točno liječi,  zar ne?


ja liječim 3 godine hipotireozu i sad sam dobila nalaz prolaktina .... već sam ga u zadnjih godinu i pol vadila 3 puta ali mi je dosad uvijek bio dobar nalaz..
sad mi je vrijednost 1011 od 617.... nisam još bila god svoje gin., ako mi netko može odgovoriti da li se s tim nalazom mora piti bromergon ? 
hvala

----------


## magi7

Draga nina1, 

meni je već oko godinu dana stalno oko 800-900, pa pijem jednu tabletu bromergona dnevno. Pitaj doktoricu, ali mislim da ćeš i ti početi s bromergonom.
Pozzz

----------


## taca70

Drage prolaktinasice, recite mi molim vas da li imate problema sa spottingom.Ja imam vec jako dugo povisen prl, na terapiji sam 13 god. i oduvijek me muci spottig ali posljednih godinu dana sve jace.Pocinje 7-10 dana prije menge, uz povremeno jake bolove u zdjelici i opcu malaksalost pa vise ne znam jel to od prolaktina ili endometrioze koja mi je otkrivena u blazem obliku.Svako vase iskustvo mi je dobrodoslo.

----------


## taca70

Drage prolaktinasice, recite mi molim vas da li imate problema sa spottingom.Ja imam vec jako dugo povisen prl, na terapiji sam 13 god. i oduvijek me muci spottig ali posljednih godinu dana sve jace.Pocinje 7-10 dana prije menge, uz povremeno jake bolove u zdjelici i opcu malaksalost pa vise ne znam jel to od prolaktina ili endometrioze koja mi je otkrivena u blazem obliku.Svako vase iskustvo mi je dobrodoslo.

----------


## tikica_69

> Drage prolaktinasice, recite mi molim vas da li imate problema sa spottingom.Ja imam vec jako dugo povisen prl, na terapiji sam 13 god. i oduvijek me muci spottig ali posljednih godinu dana sve jace.Pocinje 7-10 dana prije menge, uz povremeno jake bolove u zdjelici i opcu malaksalost pa vise ne znam jel to od prolaktina ili endometrioze koja mi je otkrivena u blazem obliku.Svako vase iskustvo mi je dobrodoslo.


Ja nemam s time problema, a imam duplo veci PRL od najvise ref. vrijednosti  :/

----------


## elena-mk

to ti je najverojatnije od endometrioze..ja sam se bila operisala prije 2 godine i imala sam skoro sve te simptome koje si nabrojala. sad je vise nemam ( valjda) ali imam povisen prolaktin i imam spotting samo 1 do 2 dana prije M, a druge simptome koje si nabrojala nemam.

----------


## nina1

> Draga nina1, 
> 
> meni je već oko godinu dana stalno oko 800-900, pa pijem jednu tabletu bromergona dnevno. Pitaj doktoricu, ali mislim da ćeš i ti početi s bromergonom.
> Pozzz


bila na gin. nije mi još dala bromergon ,  idem još jedanput na vađenje prolaktina 3dc pa ako i onda bude velik počinjem s terapijom
još jedno pitanjce ....koliko se dugo pije taj bromergon i kako on utječe na začeće?
hvala

----------


## taca70

Nina, trebala bi ga piti dok ne zatrudnis jer je malo sretnica koje ga uspiju izregulirati i da nakon prestanka terapije ostane normalan.Ali prvo ponovi nalaz pa ces vidjeti.

----------


## nina1

> Nina, trebala bi ga piti dok ne zatrudnis jer je malo sretnica koje ga uspiju izregulirati i da nakon prestanka terapije ostane normalan.Ali prvo ponovi nalaz pa ces vidjeti.


hvala na odgovoru... 
nadam se da je to samo privremeno jer mi nalazi hormona štitnjače nisu baš ok   :/

----------


## uporna

Spotting nikad nisam imala, a prolaktin bez terapije barem 2x veći od gornje terapije. Na terapiji sam od 5 mg bromergona (2 tablete) i sad u trudnoći i dalje ga pijem (u prethodne dvije prekidala nakon pozitivne ß ali su obje završile spontanim).
Isto tako treba paziti i na štitnjaču jer prl i štitnjača mogu biti povezani ali i ne moraju samo ti to doktori moraju ustanoviti (endokrinolog ili dr. nuklearne medicine).

----------


## tara mc

Ovako, muči me jedan problem i zanima me je li netko imao nešto slično, pa da mi može pomoći.  :? 
Pijem bromergon već oko 10 mj (po 2 tab dnevno) i muči me to što je prolaktin pao, ali ne dovoljno i očito s bromergonom ne ide više dolje. Mene sad zanima je li netko s bromergona prešao na dostineks i da je na njega bolje reagirao, tj. da je prl pao dovoljno da bi moglo doći do ovulacije?

----------


## mala nada

*tara mc* meni je isti bio povišen prolaktin u gornjem postu možeš i pročitat o tome.Otišla sam kod dr. u Ri po preporuci mog gin i on mi rekao da se ne moram brinuti jer mi je navodno bio toliki zbog toga što sam ga vadila 4 dc.Nije mi propisao nike tablete jer je sve uredu.Rekao mi je da mi je ciklus duži ,ne neredovit kako sam ja mislila,te da mi O ne nastupa 14 dc nego najvjerojatnije oko 17-18 dc a možda i kasnije te da zbog toba imam više plodnih dana.Rekao odnose od 14 dc SDD do 25 dc.

----------


## tara mc

Kod mene je problem što već preko godinu dana, zbog prolaktina nemam ovulacije, prl je bio i 12 x viši od normale.  :shock: 
Sad je 3 x viši i kao da se "navikao" na bromergon, neće još malo da padne. Pa sam mislila pitati doc. da probam s dostineksima zbog promjene, možda počne reagirati.
Inače, vadila sam nedavno, opet, sve moguće hormone i svi su super osim prl. Probali smo stimulirati jajnike s klomifenom ali ne ide zbog prl. 
Ima li netko boljeg iskustva s dost.? :?

----------


## taca70

tara mc, meni je prl bez terapije bio 250 a gornja gr. je 23 u tom lab-u.Bromergon sam uzimala oko 8 god. i imala samo 2-3 nalaza u granicama normale, inace je uvijek bio iznad.Na kraju sam dobila terapiju od 4 tbl. dnevno sto sam jako lose podnosila i srecom saznala za dostinex.Sada ga pijem vec nekih 5 god. i prl se drzi u normali.Ja bih ga svakome preporucila, lakse se podnosi, pije se samo 1xtj. ali se placa.

----------


## tara mc

Puno hvala na obavjesti! 
Nabavlja li se dostinex teško i koliko košta kod nas?
Idem u četvrtak kod doc pa ću ga pitati da mi da dostinex.
Inače, jesi li uspjela spustiti prl da možeš imati ovulaciju (i bebu, ako ti je to cilj   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## taca70

Dostinex nabavljam u Italiji, dode oko 50eur a kod nas je mislim oko 80eur, tako je bilo prije par godina u ljekarni na Dolcu.Jedna bocica ima 8 tbl. i to je za 8 tjedana . Naravno, ovisi na koju dozu ces dobro reagirati, ja sam jedno vrijeme pila cak 3 tjedno a sada vec dugo se drzim na 1.Ja uglavnom imam ovulaciju ali to mi nije pomoglo da zatrudnim pa sam upravo u svom 4. IVF postupku. Dostinex stalno pijem.Bez njega mi prl odmah odleti nebu pod oblake.Jesi radila CT ili MR hipofize?

----------


## tara mc

Radila sam CT hipofize i imam mikroadenom. Lagano sam već luda od svega. Već sam 10 mjeseci na bromergonu, a još mi je prl visok, 1663 H (normalni je do 395). Mom doc to izgleda sve čudno, svi su ostali nalazi ok, a prl tako visok unatoč bromergonu, baš ću ga pitati za dostinex. 
Njemu to baš nije neki problem i ne radi frku oko tog. A ja nemam pojma što da mislim.
Je li visoki prl jedini Vaš problem i da li samo zbog njega imate poteškoća?
Mi se borimo s tim oko godinu dana, i pomalo smo nestrpljivi.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Oprosti što puno pitam, ali sam znatiželjna i lakše mi je kad vidim da nisam sama, jer sam zapala u neku krizu, svi su oko mene trudni, a ja nikako da se izvučem iz ovog začaranog kruga...

----------


## Denny

*mala nada* zašto je u redu da prl bude povišen jer je vađen 4 dc? Ja sam bila sigurna da prl nije vezan uz dan ciklusa a sad vidim da mi je baš 4 dc bio najviši unatoč bromergonu. I danas sam vadila prl (uz ostale hormone) i baš mi je 4 dc pa ćemo vidjeti rezultate.

----------


## taca70

tara, ni meni doktori nisu to uzimali ozbiljno, sve kao bice ok i tako sam se godinama potucala od endokrinologa do ginekologa pa i homeopata i travara.Srecom, naisla sam na ozbiljnog MPO doktora koji me je odmah uputio na laparoskopiju ali ona je pokazala samo blagu endometriozu s kojom zene zatrudne a da ni ne znaju da ju imaju.Ipak me je odmah uputio na AIH pa na IVF.Moj ti je savjet da pokusas s dostinexom ali i taj mikroadenom moras kontrolirati.I ako vec nisi, otidi sto prije nekom reproduktivcu.Vrijeme uzasno brzo prode.

----------


## tara mc

Baš ti hvala na savjetima, probat ću s dostinex. 
Imam jako dobrog gin koji je baš stručan za ovakve probleme i svi ga hvale pa i ljudi iz struke. Jedva čekam da probam dostinex pa da vidim što će se dogoditi. :/ 
Još jednom hvala, nemaš pojma koliko mi pomažu tvoje riječi i ovaj forum u cjelosti.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zeko peko

evo da se i ja javim!!! imala sam normalnu menstruaciju od 13 god.
 u 19-oj sam počela koristiti logest-u to vrijeme sam bila i pod stresom dosta,nakon uzimanja logesta menga nije dolazila nikako. 
kad sam izvadila hormone,ustanovljeno je da imam povišen prolaktin i tsh štitnjače lagano poviše. doktorica me nije slala na mr hipofize nego mi je prepisala yasmin da menga dođe. došla je. 
ali kada sam prije 4 mjeseca prestala piti yasmin menge opet nema. 
bio je povišen lagano i uz yasmin.
vidim da neke od vas i uz povišen prolaktin imaju cikluse i mengu,ja je nemam uopće,čim je on povišen.
 kako mi je povišen tsh štitnjače-možda on izaziva prekomjerno lučenje prolaktina?? inače dosta sam osjetljiva,jako burno reagiram na probleme,imam osjećaj da se u meni sve lomi kad se živciram-možda i mali sres kod mene aktivira prl.?

posljednja vrijednost:
TSH     5.87     (0.4-4.0)
PRL     68.7     (2.0-30.0) 

voljela bih čuti vaše mišljenje o mom slučaju!!! puno hvala!!!

----------


## ivana83

zeko peko, meni je s takvim sličnim nalazima dijagnoza hipotireoze i hipreprolaktinemije.
prije 2 tjedna sam počela piti Euthyrox, pa sad čekam da vidim kako će mi pomoći.

----------


## zeko peko

hej!! ja sam pila eutirox od 0.25 i ništa,sad pijem od 0.50 i čekam da vidim što će biti!! al ja čim se uzrujam osjetim štitnjaču,katastrofa. inače probleme sa štitnjačom imaju mi baka i teta. 
lakše mi je kad s nekim podjelim svoj problem i vidim da nisam sama.

jesi išla na mr hipofize? o od koliko piješ eutirox?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Zeko  kako  osjetiš  štitnjaču  ?
Dal  ko  knedlu  u  grlu   :shock:

----------


## zeko peko

pa knedlu osjetim samo kad se baš iživciram. a ovako inače ne!! al recimo moja teta osjeća knedlu cijelo vrijeme,to je jedan od simtoma problema sa štitnjačom!!

----------


## tara mc

Evo mene opet k vama.
Danas sam bila kod svog doktora i on je konstatirao da je nemoguće da nakon godinu dana pijenja bromergona imam tako visok prl (4 puta viši od normale), a svi ostali nalazi su ok.
Valjda sam je nekakav medicinski fenomen!!! :? 
Sad mi je dao dostinex pa ćemo vidjeti. Naručila sam ih u ljekarni na Dolcu i stići će u petak. 
 :/ Držite mi fige da reagiram na njih jer ne znam što dalje.[/code][/list][/list][/url]

----------


## elena-mk

Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe.  :Love:  
Ma ne brini, ne poznajem niko ko nije reagirao na dostinex, meni je super!

----------


## TwistedQ

Prije mjesec dana moj je PRL je bio: oko 1500 mIU/L.
Danas, nakon mjesec dana terapije 2x2,5 mg Bromergon-a dnevno, 
moj PRL iznosi: *< 10,5 mIU/L*  ( ref. vrijed.: 105-735 ).



 :shock: 

Ima li itko sa sličnim iskustvom? Što sad?

----------


## tara mc

Ja bih ti sa svoje strane gledišta mogla reći: Blago li se tebi. Moj prl nikako da se spusti.  :Wink:  
Vjerojatno ćeš smanjiti bromergon, možda 1 i pol  tabletu dnevno ili samo jednu i to će se normalizirati. 
Ja sam počela s dostinex, za sad pijem po pola 2 puta tjedno. Držite mi fige, za 2 tjedna idem vaditi krv. Nadam se da će se barem sniziti ispod 100. I to bi bilo nešto za početak.   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

> Evo mene opet k vama.
> Danas sam bila kod svog doktora i on je konstatirao da je nemoguće da nakon godinu dana pijenja bromergona imam tako visok prl (4 puta viši od normale), a svi ostali nalazi su ok.
> Valjda sam je nekakav medicinski fenomen!!! :? 
> Sad mi je dao dostinex pa ćemo vidjeti. Naručila sam ih u ljekarni na Dolcu i stići će u petak. 
>  :/ Držite mi fige da reagiram na njih jer ne znam što dalje.[/code][/list][/list][/url]


Da li ti je napravljena magnetna rezonanca hipofize ili barem CT, tj. koje su to ostale pretrage koje su ti ok?

----------


## tara mc

Vadila sam TSH, T3, T4, anti-Tg, anti-TPO, albumin, testosteron, FTc, LH, SGBH i sve je ok osim prolaktina. Evo sad sam vidjela da mi je povišen i neki DHEA-S, ali na to doc. nije ništa rekao.  
Napravila sam prije godinu dana (kad sam krenula za svim tim) i CT hipofize i imam mikroadenon, ali mi je doc rekao da bi to trebalo proći s bromergonom. Sad držim fige da će biti bolje s dostinex, a ako ne bude išlo ni ovako ništa mi ne preostaje nego ponovno snimanje hipofize, možda MR hipofize, vidjet ćemo.
Što vi mislite o svemu ovom? :/

----------


## bublica3

hi cure, rečeno mi je da idem izvaditi Prolaktin. Dali je pametno da još koji hormon izvadim? 

Dali mi uputnicu treba dat ginekolog ili dok.opće prakse?

Znate li gdje se u Splitu na Firulama vadi?

----------


## iskrica

*bublica3* ja sam vadila uz 3 DC. prolaktin, LH, TSH, FSH, T3, T4, ESTRADIOLi 21. DC progesteron. I to sam sve išla vaditi na svoju ruku budući da sam M dobila u razmaku od 10 dana pa sam našla na internetu koje se hormone preporuča vaditi, i išla sam privatno, platila i dobila nalaz isti dan. I sva sreća da sam išla jer mi je PRL u nebesima koliko je visok, pa nije ni čudo kako ne uspjevam ostati trudna. A za Split će se vjerovatno netko javiti.

----------


## iva f

bok cure,nova sam u ovome i zbunjena! vadila sam hormone i prolaktin mi je bio35.7 a granica je 30,nikad nisam imala redovne menstruacije,ali me doktori nisu pretjerano opterećivali povišenim hormonom! pila sam mj.dana bromergon i nakon toga sam prvi put dobila redovno,a sad mi druga nakon toga opet kasni već 10 dana! dečko i ja pokušavamo raditi na bebi i nadam se da će sve biti u redu,makar imam i policistićne jajnike,pokušat ću sve samo sa uspijemo!!!!!!!

----------


## elena-mk

*iva*, dobrodosla! Ako je  kod TD sve OK, onda ne brini. Prolaktin se moze spustiti lekovima ( ja konkretno pijem Dostinex i super reagujem, meni se licno jako dopada jer nema nikakvih nuspojava kao kod bromergona na pr.), a i sa PCOS se moze ostati u drugom stanju prirodno. Sretno i zelim vam da sto prije uspijete!

----------


## iva f

ja se iskreno nadam! opet mi dosta kasni,a trudna nisam,prije tjedan dana me jako bolilo kao da ću svaki čas dobit,a sad ništa,kao da je nestalo. čekam da dobijem pa ću otić kod doktorice i pogledat koliki mi je prolaktin. nisam nikad imala iscjedak iz prsa,operirala sam cistu prije 7 god.i od tad imam policistićne jajnike,doktorica mi je rekla da nebi trebalo biti velikih problema oko trudnoće,ali me te cistice i taj prolaktin plaše!

----------


## iva f

da li je netko od vas pio klomifen? imam povišeni prolaktin i imala sam prije 7 god operaciju ciste na jajniku,sad su mi lagano policistični jajnici! pila sam bromergon i nakon toga sam dobila M redovito,što zadnjih 7 god.nisam! sad smo se ja i zaručnik odlučili na bebu i jako me strah! u pon idem kod doktorice pa ćemo vidjeti šta kaže! inače vadila sam sve hormone (spolne) u vinogradskoj, rezultat prolaktina je bio 35.7 a granica je do 30, rekli su mi da to nije ništa stršno,ali i dalje se bojim da nebi imala probleme kod zatrudnjivanja! KAKO IZBJEĆI STRES U DANAŠNJE VRIJEME??????????

----------


## wewa

Iva f, sta tacno mislis kad kazes da si "pila Bromergon"? Jesi li dobila upute da popijes samo jednu dozu/pakovanje? Koja ti je bila dnevna doza? Jesi li radila kontrolu nakon terapije?

vrlo cesto vidim da se terapija prekine nakon jednog mjeseca - u takvim slucajevima prolaktin zna biti i visi nego sto je bio. jednako postepeno kako se doza podize na preporucenu (po pola tabletice svakih 4-7 dana), tako se postepeno mora i prestajati. a ima slucajeva da zene piju bromergon i do pozitivnog testa na trudnocu, do kraja 1. tromjesecja, pa cak i do kraja trudnoce u nekim, istina rijetkim, primjerima.

povisen prolaktin nije nista opasno, ali zna biti dosadan i uporan, pa i lijecenje treba biti takvo, uz obaveznu konsultaciju sa sposobnim ginekologom ili endokrinologom.

----------


## iva f

doktorica mi je rekla samo jednu dozu, i to sam pila svaki drugi dan po jednu! istina da nisam zadovoljna sa svojom ginek. zato u pon idem kod druge,navodno puno bolje! nije tražila da poslje te terapije bromergona idem na kontrolu prolaktina,kao nije jako povišen pa ništa stršno! zato ću sad vidjeti šta će mi rec druga i obavit sve pretrage! što se tiće trudnoće dala mi je klomifen 2 tabl.dnevno, 5 dana!

----------


## točkalica

joj sad sam i ja saznala za ovo, uf, bolje da nisam. 
i ja imam bijelo prozirni iscjedak, ali ide van tek kad ja stisnem. kako sam već jednom rodila mislila da je to tako ostalo malo, i čula sam da je normalno.
hmm...
znači i prolaktin može otežati začeće. 
a jel može zbog toga izostati menstruacija??

----------


## iva f

da, može zbog toga izostati,meni osobno je tako! sljedeći tj.idem ponovo vadit PRL pa ćemo vidjeti šta će i kako biti! sad sam na klomifenima 3 mj. pa se nadam bebici!

----------


## točkalica

a ja bila kod ginekologa jučer i nama na kraj pameti zašto izostaje jedino kao zbog cista.....a ja joj nikad nisam ni spomenula iscjedak jer sam mislila da je normalan. 
ali prije par mejseci kad mi je izostala vadila mi je hormone....da li je moguće da je gledala i prolaktin unatoč tome što joj nisam to spomenula??

----------


## iva f

vjerojatno je,ako ti je sve hormone vadila, to slobodno možeš pitati svoju dokt.a ako nije tražila prolaktin možeš  samo to ići vaditi i provjeriti,ništa strašno,vadiš krv! i ja sam stalno mislila da mi kasne zbog policističnih jajnika,a sad neznam jel od toga ili samo od PRL, ja mislim da je jedno i drugo! ti si normalno ostala trudna iako imaš ciste?

----------


## točkalica

ne, to je bilo prije 5 godina. tada nisam znala ni kako se zovem ( s 19. godina  :Razz:  ) a kamo li imam li ciste. 
dobila sam ih nakon poroda ne znam točno koliko nakon ali uglavnom poslije poroda. a iscjedak sam slučajno primijetila ima oko godinu dana.

----------


## emma4

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu al vidim nisam jedina koja ima problem sa začećem i prolaktinom.
Naime već godinu dana pokušavamo ali bezuspješno, ginekološki sve u redu, ciklusi uredni 25 dana, potvrđena ovulacija 11-12 dc, ali prolaktin visok doplo veći od gornje granice. Doktor mi nije propisao nikakvu terapiju dok ne bude gotov nalaz MR. Zna li iko jel uopšte moguće zatrudniti uz tako visok prolaktin???? Ima li uopšte veze što je visok ako postoje ovulacije?

----------


## spodoba

za sve koje se bore s visokim prolaktinom: agnus castus povoljno utječe na smanjene razine prolaktina. možete ga nabaviti u (biljnoj) apoteci.

vjerujem da mnogima  koji imaju jako visoku razinu prolaktina neće biti dovoljno za regulaciju, možda će pomoći prije onima koji imaju malo povišen prolaktin. no zasigurno neće ni odmoći

----------


## drndalica

Muku mučim sa prolaktinom. Zadnji nalaz PRL 2101  (mIU/L?). Ugl, daleko, daleko od prihvatljivog. Slijedi Bromergon. Bljak.
Mislim da nemam prolaktinom jer je MR bio uredan (napravila ga pred koju godinu kad sam imala isto tako visoku razinu PRL). 
U međuvremenu sam rodila i dugo dojila. Nakon prestanka dojenja PRL se nije vratio u normalu.

*Javljam se jer me zanima ima li itko da je hiperprolaktinemiju liječio i izliječio nekom drugom terapijom (a da nije Bromergon ili slično tome)?*

Nisam baš u rubrici "prije začeća" ali vidim da tu ima najviše "hiperprolaktinemijašica". Za one koji dvoje može li se začeti sa visokim prolaktinom ?- da, uz odgovarajuću terapiju (Bromergon). Meni je uspjelo, puno brže nego li sam očekivala.

----------


## spodoba

> Muku mučim sa prolaktinom. Zadnji nalaz PRL 2101  (mIU/L?). Ugl, daleko, daleko od prihvatljivog. Slijedi Bromergon. Bljak.
> Mislim da nemam prolaktinom jer je MR bio uredan (napravila ga pred koju godinu kad sam imala isto tako visoku razinu PRL). 
> U međuvremenu sam rodila i dugo dojila. Nakon prestanka dojenja PRL se nije vratio u normalu.
> 
> *Javljam se jer me zanima ima li itko da je hiperprolaktinemiju liječio i izliječio nekom drugom terapijom (a da nije Bromergon ili slično tome)?*
> 
> Nisam baš u rubrici "prije začeća" ali vidim da tu ima najviše "hiperprolaktinemijašica". Za one koji dvoje može li se začeti sa visokim prolaktinom ?- da, uz odgovarajuću terapiju (Bromergon). Meni je uspjelo, puno brže nego li sam očekivala.


gle, ja sam po drugi put bila ostala trudna za vrijeme kad sam bebicu dojila svako dva sata. dakle obzirom na učestalost dojenja bi mi prolaktin trebao biti jaaaako visok. nažalost je došlo do spontanog.
sada opet pokušavamo, već 3-4mjeseca se ništa ne dešava. možda smo fulali ovulaciju...stoga sam se sada naoružala LH trakicama.
po iskazu moje ginićke dojenje (time je i prolaktin povišen) ne bi trebao smetati. čim žena dobije menstruaciju nakon poroda, polazi se od toga da ima normalne i redovite ovulacije.

----------


## iva f

vadila sam opet testosteron koji mi je bio granični i prolaktin koji je bio povišeni! i ispalo je da se prolaktin spustio a testo.je povišen. ima li netko s ioskustvom liječenja testo. doktorica je rekla s antibebi pilulama,ali ja želim ostat trdna pa to ne dolazi u obzir.imam loša iskustva s tim! zna li netko kakve još metode postoje?

----------


## iva f

evo jedne lijepe vijesti,nakon svih crnih nalaza,povišen prolaktin,testosteron,PCO,i navodno nikakvih šansi za bebu,JA SAM USPJELA I OSTALA SAM TRUDNA PRIRODNIM PUTEM! 5TJ sam trudna i presretna! VJERUJTE SVOME SRCU ONO VAS NEĆE PREVARITI I SAMO POZITIVNO!

----------


## točkalica

> evo jedne lijepe vijesti,nakon svih crnih nalaza,povišen prolaktin,testosteron,PCO,i navodno nikakvih šansi za bebu,JA SAM USPJELA I OSTALA SAM TRUDNA PRIRODNIM PUTEM! 5TJ sam trudna i presretna! VJERUJTE SVOME SRCU ONO VAS NEĆE PREVARITI I SAMO POZITIVNO!



baš lijepa vijest!! 
čestitam i sve najbolje ubuduće!!

----------


## iskrica

:D  :D  :D  jako sam sretna kad čujem ovakve vijesti jer se i ja borim sa PRL-om. Još jednom čestitam...

----------


## iskrica

jako sam sretna kad čujem ovakve vijesti jer se i ja borim sa PRL-om. Još jednom čestitam...

----------


## prva

Pozdrav svima...
nadam se da još ima curki na forumu.

Pročitala sam sve postove ali i dalje imam pitanje pa mi  možd netko može pomoći.
Pokušavam zatrudnjeti, cca 3-4 mj! I ništa se ne dešava. 
Počela sam pratiti bazalnu temperaturu i naoružala se LH trakicama, situacija je bila sljedeća:
trakice pozitivne 10 i 11dc, bazalna temp šeće...
Imam točne menstruacije 24 dana. Ali sam zbog temperatura otišla doktoru. On je utvrdio da mi je oulacija 11dc (ultrazvukom), jajnici ok...i poslao me na vađenje hormona jer mi je kraća druga faza ciklusa.
Uglavnom: hormoni su ok, osim prolaktina on je 600 (ref vrijednost do 400).
Je li moguće da to smeta trudnoći. I je li to stvarno zbog stresa. Primjetila sam da neke sure imaju puno viši prolaktin i da im tek tada propišu terapiju. 
Pod velikim sam stresom zadnju goinu i pol. Hrpa problema...ali to neće nikad prestati. Jednostavno se ne znam opustiti i htjela bih da sve bude kako treba...i onda kad nije se nerviram...

----------


## prva

i da...
nisam nikad imala nikakvog iscjetka iz dojki...makar me pred mengu prilično bole, tj osjećam ih a i narastu ... možda je sve povezano

----------


## elena-mk

prva (napisa): 
..uh preznojih se dok sam išla po nalaz, ali ne od ove vručine. 

Uglavnom prolaktin mi je povišen, kako je to moguće i od čega??? 
A hormoni TSH, estradiol i progesteron skroz normalni!!! 


Evo da ovde prenesem post:

U meni je bio povisen zbog stresa, a nikad nisam primjetila kapljice iz grudi (cak me i doktorica muzla, kao ja nisam rodila, pa neznam kako se to radi  ali opet prazno i na kraju je zakljucila da je ipak od stresova koje sam te mjesece i te kako imala). Dala mi Dostinex 1/2 tabl.nedeljno i rekla mi da ga pijem sve dok ne ostanem u drugom stanju a onda da prekinem (povisen PRL moze onemoguciti ovulaciju, ali se lekovima sredi u normali, nije toliko strasno .) Eto, nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla.

----------


## emma4

> Muku mučim sa prolaktinom. Zadnji nalaz PRL 2101  (mIU/L?). Ugl, daleko, daleko od prihvatljivog. Slijedi Bromergon. Bljak.
> Mislim da nemam prolaktinom jer je MR bio uredan (napravila ga pred koju godinu kad sam imala isto tako visoku razinu PRL). 
> U međuvremenu sam rodila i dugo dojila. Nakon prestanka dojenja PRL se nije vratio u normalu.
> 
> *Javljam se jer me zanima ima li itko da je hiperprolaktinemiju liječio i izliječio nekom drugom terapijom (a da nije Bromergon ili slično tome)?*
> 
> Nisam baš u rubrici "prije začeća" ali vidim da tu ima najviše "hiperprolaktinemijašica". Za one koji dvoje može li se začeti sa visokim prolaktinom ?- da, uz odgovarajuću terapiju (Bromergon). Meni je uspjelo, puno brže nego li sam očekivala.

----------


## emma4

Svako pozitivno iskustvo daje mi nadu i snagu da idem dalje...
ČESTITAM IVA......

----------


## prva

...na kraju mi je doc rekao da mi prolaktin nije toliko povišen da bi smetao trudnoći. Ovulacije imam, i redovite menge. Tako da je to samo prolazno, i od stresa.

Samo ja sam skoro stalno pod stresom, pa ne znam kako to rješiti.
Ako promjenim posao odu i financije, a onda ću zbog toga biti pod stresom...a i volim posao pa ne bih htjela drugi...

ne znam...ali valjda je to tako...

sad je skoro godišnji pa punim baterije...

----------


## bfamily

Mene zanima vi koje se borite sa povišanim prolaktinom, jeli imate iscjedak iz dojki? 
Ja imam otkako sam rodila, dojila sam kratko, no iscjedak nikako da se povuče, čak ni nakon pune 3 godine!  :shock: 
Vadila sam krv, i nalaz prolaktina je bio na gornjoj granici, ali ništa zabrinjavajuće.
Neznam što mi je raditi, opet vaditi krv ili neke druge testove??  :? 
Nismo se još odlučili na drugo djete ali bi ipak voljela izbjeći se moguće probleme.

----------


## točkalica

> Mene zanima vi koje se borite sa povišanim prolaktinom, jeli imate iscjedak iz dojki? 
> Ja imam otkako sam rodila, dojila sam kratko, no iscjedak nikako da se povuče, čak ni nakon pune 3 godine!  :shock: 
> Vadila sam krv, i nalaz prolaktina je bio na gornjoj granici, ali ništa zabrinjavajuće.
> Neznam što mi je raditi, opet vaditi krv ili neke druge testove??  :? 
> Nismo se još odlučili na drugo djete ali bi ipak voljela izbjeći se moguće probleme.



ja imam isjedak, a rodila sam prije 5 godina, prolaktin mi je u savršenoj sredini, tako da nemam pojma zašto imam iscjedak....a da imam problema sa ciklusim, ovulacijom i trenutno za azčećem ali to su rek početni porlbemi možda budu kratko trajali. nadam se!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Moj  prolaktin  je  tri  puta  veći  nego  šta  treba, nikad  nisam  rodila  ni  dojila  a  nemam  iscjedak  iz  dojki. Tako  da  je  to  kod  svakog  drugačije    :Grin:

----------


## iskrica

> Moj  prolaktin  je  tri  puta  veći  nego  šta  treba, nikad  nisam  rodila  ni  dojila  a  nemam  iscjedak  iz  dojki. Tako  da  je  to  kod  svakog  drugačije   :mrgreen:


Isto ovako je i kod mene....   :(

----------


## DiLala

osim po vađenju krvi - kakvi su pokazatelji povišenog ili smanjenog prolaktina?
Ja dojim, unazad 2 mj pokušavamo trudnoću pa me čist zanima a zasad mi se ne ide gin jer 2 mj i nije tak strašno.

----------


## iskrica

Ja uopće ne primjetim da mi je povišen prolaktin, išla sam vaditi hormone na svoju ruku i ispalo je da mi je prolaktin 3X veći nego što treba biti,.. Inače menstruacije neredovite, nepostojanje ovulacije, taj iscjedak iz dojke pa čak i glavobolje, kažu da može biti od povišenog prolaktina.. Ja sad idem na pretrage ginekološke a ako se pokaže da je sve ok i da imam ovulaciju morat ću na magnet ili CT snimanja tog djela glave da nije u pitanju prolaktinom.

----------


## kika83

Cure, meni je prolaktin bio 920 kad sam ga vadila u 10mj i odonda pijem Bromergon. Ginić mi je rekao da ga još nevadim več da ga nastavim piti. 23.11 sam imala transfer. Dali mi to može nekako utjecat na implantaciju? Primječujem još bijelo na bradavicama pa se bojim da nije pao  :Sad:

----------


## drndalica

Bromergon ne škodi, naprotiv, više štete bi napravila da naglo prekineš terapiju (i skoči ti prolaktin). Visok PRL smanjuje mogućnost trudnoće, Bromergon drži PRL pod kontrolom i samim tim su ti veće šanse za trudnoću. Zahvaljujući bromergonu ostala sam trudna  :Wink:  , so don't worry, prestani sa bromergonom tek kad si 100% da si trudna, neki ga navodno piju i za vrijeme trudnoće (prolaktinom)...

----------


## teacher

Ima li kratica za prolaktin? U laboratoriju su spomenuli, nakon što sam rekla prolaktin, TSH??Pa to je štitnjača..

----------


## točkalica

> Ima li kratica za prolaktin? U laboratoriju su spomenuli, nakon što sam rekla prolaktin, TSH??Pa to je štitnjača..




PRL- prolaktin

----------


## teacher

Izvadila sam prolaktin,imam 212, najniža vrijednost je 127, a gornja 637.Ja mislim da je to ok.

----------


## drndalica

Možda na ovom podforumu netko ima slično iskustvo pa ću napravciti copy/paste pitanja:
Borim se sa hiperprolaktinemijom godinama. Nakon trudoće i 3 godišnjeg dojenja pokušavam srediti hormone Bromergonom. Prolaktin mi je prije terapije bio 2300 mIJ/I (4 mj), nakon terapije Bromergonom sredinom ljeta pao na 50 mIJ/I, postupno smanjivali dozu i pokušali prekinuti, nakon 23 dana pauziranja (13. dan ciklusa) vadim krv i
PRL skočio na 3180 mIJ/I. (norm.40-530)  :shock: 
Ostali hormoni, također katastrofično :
FSH 3,2 IJ/L (fol.f. 2,8-11,3, sred.c. 5,8-21, lut. f. do 1,2-9,0)
LH 0,16 IJ/L (fol.f. 1,1-11,6, sred.c. 17-77, lut. f. do 14,7)
E2 0,07 nmoI/L (fol.f. do 0,59, sred.c. 0,12-1,47, lut. f. 0,10-0,90)

E sad, doc kaže ako mi m. ne dođe za tjedan dana, mijenjamo taktiku, Bromergon nastavljam uzimati (2x 1/2 tbl) + hormonska nadomjesna terapija.
Ima li netko da je kombinirao Bromergon sa hormonskom nadomjesnom terapijom? By the way imam 34 godine.  :sad:

----------


## Tinana

Radila sam hormone i otkrila visok prolaktin.1700 jedinica(granica 496).krenula sam sa bromokriptinom.Pijem ga vec 15 dana.Za 6 dana idem na kontrolu da vidimo da li se snizava.
Ono sto me zanima je da li mozda bol u donjem delu ledja znaci poremecaj hormona,tj.povisen PRL,jer ja ga imam poslednja 4-5 meseca????

----------


## tara mc

Hello svima. Evo me nakon više od godine dana. Malo sam si dopustila sebičnost i nisam mislila na druge pa se nisam javljala. Malo višlje u postovima imate moju priču i borbu s prolaktinom. Priča je (bar za sad) završena. 
Krajem 8 mjeseca moj dragi i ja očekujemo našeg anđela. Da, uspjela sam skinuti prolaktin koji je na početku bio i 13 puta veći od normale. Uspjela sam to zahvaljujući dostinexu i dvjema turama menpoura (i jako velikoj upornošću i kućnoj radinošću  :Smile: . Ja sam dokaz da ne treba odustajati i da je pono toga zapravo u glavi. Opustite se i ne gledajte svoj problem kao nešto nepremostivo, ponekad najlijepše stvari dođu kad se najmanje nadaš. Držim vam fige svima!!!

----------


## Tinana

Drago mi je Tara :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: !takve price bas ohrabruju nas prolaktinasice koje zele bebicu!
Btw ja za dva dana idem na kontrolu,videcemo koliko sam uspela da spustim prl bromokriptinom!

----------


## Analiza

Cao svima!
Meni je pre godinu dana pocela da izostaje men, iscedak iz dojke i slicne stvari koje se desavaju kad je povisen prolaktin. Naime, uradila sam sve te analize, koje su poprilicno se oduzile, ne mojom krivicom, vec zbog mnogo dugih zakazivanja. Imam mikroprolaktinom, pijem 15mg Bromokriptina dnevno. Posle mesec dana sam dobila men (a pre toga je nisam imala 5 meseci), jos jednu sledeci mesec, pa sam isla na kontrolu. Radila sam prolaktin pre 20-tak dana, u redu je, dr kaze da nastavim da pijem istu kolicinu da bi se smanjio tumor, pa da u martu dodjem na kontrolu sa mr i prl. 
Ispricah svoju verziju, pa sad da predjem na pitanje.  :Smile: 
Da li su neku grudi bolele dok je pila Bromokriptin, cak i kad je prl dobar? Bolele su me dok mi prl bio povisen, sto je normalno, bolele su me pre men, sto je kod mene isto normalno. Ono sto nije normalno jeste da me ovaj put nisu prestale boleti, nego bole jos vise i tvrde su , posebno u donjem delu. Ako iskljucimo trudnocu, meni jedino pada na pamet da nije opet prl skocio za ovih 20-tak dana.

----------


## Analiza

Ja imam problema sa kicmom, tacnije diskus herniu ili kako li se vec pise koja se aktivira, tj, boli u zavisnosti od toga koliko opteretim taj donji deo ledja. Sad da li to ima veze sa prl, ne znam.

----------


## beilana

analiza, ja sam isto neki dan dobila nalaze, visok prl, iako na to uopče nisam nikad ni posumnjala, a sad mi je tek jasno zašto nisam imala O, zašto spontani, i td.
u petak sam saznala, naručila sam se kod endokrinologa, i 23.9.idem na pregled. zbog visokog prl-a nismo nastavili na vv u postupak, nego čekamo kak će se to rješit

----------


## Analiza

> Ja imam problema sa kicmom, tacnije diskus herniu ili kako li se vec pise koja se aktivira, tj, boli u zavisnosti od toga koliko opteretim taj donji deo ledja. Sad da li to ima veze sa prl, ne znam.


 Ovo je bio Tinani odgovor na pitanje bola u ledjima.  :Smile:

----------


## Ares

Zanima me i da li je netko imao slično iskustvo, naime, nakon mjesec dana nedolaska mojeg nalaza prolaktina preko uputnice, napravila sam sam ga privatno i iznosio je gotovo 4X veći od gornje granice, a nakon toga mi je stigao prethodni nalaz koji je samo povišen (ref. vrij. cca 400, prl cca 700), začudila su me tako velika odstupanja u samo mjesec dana?!
Tješim se da je samo iznimno bio tako visok, tu noć sam manje spavala, rano sam ustala već sam bila umorna, žurila u laboratorij, pa na posao....

----------


## drndalica

@Ares - stres može utjecati na rezultat. Meni bi obično PRL naglo skočio kad bi značajno smanjila ili naglo prekinula terapiju bromergonom (najgore 7x veća od max dopuštene vrijednosti  :Shock: ). Ako uzimaš terapiju ne bi trebao toliko varirati.
A sad jedna vesela vijest - nakon 6 mj kombinirane terapije bromergon + hormonska nadomjesna terapija i nakon što je prošlo 1 mj od kad sam prekinula sa hnt-om (ali nastavila i dalja sa bromergonom) ostala sam trudna  :Smile: . To je 2. trudnoća zahvaljujući bromergonu.
Zato cure ne očajavajte. Ako je povišeni PRL jedini problem na vašem putu do bebe, onda imate razloga za optimizam!

----------


## Nora Fora

Nadovezat ću se samo na drndalicu u ohrabrenju cura koje imaju problem s povišenim prolaktinom, ja sam svoju 1. trudnoću ostvarila iz 1. pokušaja, zahvaljujući bromergonu.  :Smile:  Sad planiram drugu, ali još uvijek dojim pa bromergon tu otpada. Ne bude li išlo, opet uskače.  :Smile:

----------


## tanjam

Bok cure, molim za savjet. S obziron na moju situaciju (vidljiva iz potpisa) na nalog dr. sam radila spolne hormone i hormone štitnjače. TSH je 3,61 (je u granicama ali je viši nego što bi trebao biti za MPO) i PROLAKTIN 657,00 ( POVIŠEN), a svi drugi hormoni su ok. Na nalaz prolaktina dr. nije reagirao. menstruacije su mi redovne, ciklus je 27-34 dana, ovulacije su savki mjesec. Zanima me da li je pametno nekim biljnim preparatima snižavati prolaktin (npr. Vitex Agnus Castus). Hvala.

----------


## kaja76

BOK svima! Odgovor za Tanjam-ja sam pokušavala konopljikom snižavati prolaktin 4 mjeseca, ali nije bas islo. Cak mi je bio sitno visi nakon konzumacije Viteksa što pripisujem  stresu. Konzumirala sam Encianov PMSFree, drugih ni nema na tržištu. Sad sam na Bromergonu i savrseno je snižen, ali do trudnoće ne dolazi  :Sad:

----------


## tara mc

Pozdrav, evo mene opet s vama. Ovdje sam svoja među svojima. Zanima me ima li itko da mu je prolaktin povišen zbog prolaktinoma (tumora hipofize) Moj je nakon trudnoće bio 21 x veći od normale. 
Nije mi ovo prva borba s prolaktinom. Naša cijela priča se nalazi u potforumu Potpomognuta oplodnja Naše priče.
Jesam li kao Pale, sama na svijetu???

----------


## tara mc

> Jesam li kao Pale, sama na svijetu???


Izgleda da jesam... sad ne znam trebam li biti sretna ili žalosna...

----------


## Strašna

Imam pitanjce! Može li mi netko objasniti koje su referentne vrijednosti prolaktina i o čemu to ovisi. Jer npr u zagrebu kad ga vadim to budu neke troznamenkaste vrijednosti i bio mi je u granici normale po njihovom, a kod nas u pž kaže da je normala izmedju 5,2 do 26,5. i sad mi je malo povišen-30. ???

----------


## Least123

Svaki dan kod mene nešto novo...obzirom da nemam mege dugo, kod mene je svašta moguće i ne znam kada je nastupila ovulacija, ali sam prije cca tjedan dana imala bjelkasto sluzavo. uglavnom, danas primječujem iz dojki koje su bolne vodenkastu, prozirnu, malko bjelkastu tekućinu, vodenu skroz...znam da može biti prolaktin, ali zaista zar to može biti znak i trudnoće??

----------


## Beti3

Da, to je znak trudnoće. Kod mene jedan od prvih dokaza, vodenkasta tekućina iz dojke mi je značila trudnoću prije potvrde liječnika. 
To nije prolaktin, prolaktin je hormon, ovo je utjecaj prolaktina na dojke u trudnoći.
Da li da čestitam?

----------


## Least123

ma kužim ja taj utjecaj prolaktina, al krivo se izražavam jer uvijek pišem u nekoj strci..al kužimo se curke  :Smile: 
ne znam kada ću to moći potvrditi testom jer eto po mojoj procjeni mogu biti trudna max 2 tj., a ni toliko jer sam u utrorak prije 2 tj. bila kod ginića i rekao mi je da mi je maternica samo 2mm i da čekam mengu još 4 tj. (zadnja je došla 22.6), a onda u kliniku za fertilitet, i vađenje svega da se vidi što je
sumnjičava sam prema svom trenutnom stanju, i nekako si mislim da bi malo previše dobro zvučalo i nerealno da sam trudna..ali nikad se ne zna, želim to jako, kao i sve ovdje, pa možda ta želja nešto napravi  :Smile: )

mislite da bi test mogao što pokazati u ovoj fazi?

----------


## Beti3

Da li ti je inače nalaz prolaktina normalan? Da li ti se ikad događalo da vidiš tu vodenkastu tekućinu iz dojki? No, po ovom postu mi se čini da nisi još vadila nikakve hormone.
Ja ti želim da je trudnoća, a za test ne znam reći. Obično je pozitivan 2-3 tjedna nakon začeća (to je 4-5 tjedana trudnoće).

----------


## Strašna

Moj prolaktin je godinama povišen i godinama imam taj vodenkasti bjelkasti iscjedak iz dojki....Tako da to može bit znak trudnoće, ali i ne mora.

----------


## Least123

nisam dosad vadila prolaktin, a nisam to ni primječivala prije
malo mi je čudno da su mi sada dojke bolne i da se to pojavilo. osječam se kao da mi netk sjedi na glavi i očima, premda je ovih dana svima tako. ne povraćam, ali mi se povremeno zavrti pri naglom pokretu. a grčve imam u cijelom trbuhu, ne samo oko jajnika kao da boli menga. može biti svašta, a možda umišljam

----------


## Muma

*Least*, ovo bi sad bilo stvarno lijepo iznenađenje. Nadam se da ćeš nam uskoro javiti dobre vijesti ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Najbolje ti je napravit test. Pa ćeš vidjet.
Meni uvijek pred mengu...tjedan dana ako ne i više počne taj iscjedak bit jači, a i bolnija mi budu prsa. Svaki put molim Boga da do menge ni ne dodje.....ali ne  :Sad:

----------


## Least123

nisam dosad vadila prolaktin, a nisam to ni primječivala prije
malo mi je čudno da su mi sada dojke bolne i da se to pojavilo. osječam se kao da mi netk sjedi na glavi i očima, premda je ovih dana svima tako. ne povraćam, ali mi se povremeno zavrti pri naglom pokretu. a grčve imam u cijelom trbuhu, ne samo oko jajnika kao da boli menga. može biti svašta, a možda umišljam

----------


## Least123

da zaista bi bilo ne lijepo nego najlješpe iznenađenje. ali strah me uopće pomislit i ponadati se, znate i same

----------


## bubekica

*least* ~~~~~~~~~ i javi nam lijepi plusic  :Smile:

----------


## Least123

Nema plusica ;(
Mislim da nije razlog sto je prerano testrano nego zato sto ni nemam osjcaj da bi mi se to dogodilo...ali ipak sam bila znatizeljna

----------


## bubekica

*least* zao mi je.  :Love:

----------


## Least123

i meni je zao. nadam se da ću bar dobiti mengu pa da dođem na ti s tim ciklusom i krenem otpočetka, da mogu mjeriti bazalnu i sve s prvim danom. ovako sam nigjde, a niti mogu taj prolaktin ići izvadit.

----------


## Strašna

Žao mi je draga Least...  :Sad: 
Kontroliraj Prlaktin...on zna bit veliki uzrok neplodnosti.....
Ja sam na terapiji dugo i drzim ga u granicama normale, iako je iscjedak i dalje tu.

----------


## Least123

a da li je veliki uzrok neplodnosti ako ga držiš pod kontorlom? je li on jedini uzrok tvojim problemima?

----------


## Least123

da li iscjedak imate samo kad stisnete dojku i kakve je boje ili i inače? koji su još simptomi?

----------


## martinaP

> a da li je veliki uzrok neplodnosti ako ga držiš pod kontorlom? je li on jedini uzrok tvojim problemima?


Ja drugi put nisam mogla ostati trudna zbog povišenog prolaktina, a bio je sasvim u granicama normalnih vrijednosti. Ali - imala sam mlijeko a već dugo nisam dojila (preko 2 god je prošlo od prestanka dojenja prvog djeteta) i cikluse od 19-20 dana koji se ni uz visoke doze progesterona nisu dali produljiti. Na preporuku jednog gin-a počela sam piti Bromergon (moja gin je tvrdila da je PRL uredan i da nema smisla ga još snižavati). Nakon uvođenja terapije već taj prvi ciklus je bio 24 dana, a u idućem sam ostala trudna.

----------


## Strašna

I ja sam na Bromergonu. Iako PRL očito nije moj jedini problem... imam i PCOS inače.
Iscjedak je samo kad istisnem..ne curi ovako...boje vodenkast...pa nekad mliječan..a nekad čak i kao zelenkast..

----------


## Least123

nisam zamjetila zelenkast iscjedak...bojim se da me i prolaktin zakačio
pcos, hipo, prolaktin...ima li kraja  :Sad: 
no treba ići naprijed, ono što želim jako, to ću ostvariti, morammm

----------


## Strašna

Možda ja to ne znam opisat....nemoj se strogo drzat "zelenkastog" :D
A tako je to, draga moja i kod mene....
Ali samo hrabo....želimo...moramo!

----------


## žužy

ako je referentni interval 4 - 23 ug/L dali je 25,9 vrijedno spomena ili je u redu,kao što je moj dr rekao.na moje traženje(inspirirana rodinim forumom  :Aparatic:  jer sam imala mliječni iscjedak iz lijeve cicke par mjeseci),poslao me vadit..rekao je da zna skočit i od stresa i da to nije ništa.nakon toga mi je počela ići krv iz bradavice i otišla sam privatno na ultrazvuk,al fb sve je ok.rekla mi dr da imam malo prošireni kanalić i lijepe dojke :Embarassed: al se pitam,kad je *martinaP* spomenula da je njoj bio u granicama normale a opet stvarao probleme..

----------


## kiki30

cure,kada se prolaktin vadi?jel može bilo koji dan ciklusa ?

----------


## ljubilica

*kiki 30* ja moram 21.dc.... mislim da se tako vadi

----------


## bubekica

ljubilica, pobrkala si progesteron i prolaktin...

----------


## ljubilica

super, više neznam ni šta pričam... takva me hladnoća prolazi a btw danas sam vadila prolaktin i već sam zaboravila.
ugl za prolaktin je bitno da se miruje pola sata prije vađenja krvi..

----------


## beilana

> ma kužim ja taj utjecaj prolaktina, al krivo se izražavam jer uvijek pišem u nekoj strci..al kužimo se curke 
> ne znam kada ću to moći potvrditi testom jer eto po mojoj procjeni mogu biti trudna max 2 tj., a ni toliko jer sam u utrorak prije 2 tj. bila kod ginića i rekao mi je da mi je maternica samo 2mm i da čekam mengu još 4 tj. (zadnja je došla 22.6), a onda u kliniku za fertilitet, i vađenje svega da se vidi što je
> sumnjičava sam prema svom trenutnom stanju, i nekako si mislim da bi malo previše dobro zvučalo i nerealno da sam trudna..ali nikad se ne zna, želim to jako, kao i sve ovdje, pa možda ta želja nešto napravi )
> 
> mislite da bi test mogao što pokazati u ovoj fazi?





> ako je referentni interval 4 - 23 ug/L dali je 25,9 vrijedno spomena ili je u redu,kao što je moj dr rekao.na moje traženje(inspirirana rodinim forumom  jer sam imala mliječni iscjedak iz lijeve cicke par mjeseci),poslao me vadit..rekao je da zna skočit i od stresa i da to nije ništa.nakon toga mi je počela ići krv iz bradavice i otišla sam privatno na ultrazvuk,al fb sve je ok.rekla mi dr da imam malo prošireni kanalić i lijepe dojkeal se pitam,kad je *martinaP* spomenula da je njoj bio u granicama normale a opet stvarao probleme..


Prolaktin od 25.9 nije povoljan za t nikako. Osim ak je od stresa al ne vjerujem. Spontani ti je mozda bio zbog prolaktina  ja moram do 12tt pit bromergon da ne dode do spontanog zbog prolaktina tak mi je doktor rekao

----------


## žužy

Eto vidiš,dosta sam čitala o prolaktinu,činilo mi se malo višim al kad je dr reko da je ok,pustila sam to.sad opet si mislim da prosim da me da vadit.

----------


## snupi

bokić! moja priča je ovakva 4 dan ciklusa vadila hormone prolaktin  mi je bio na 900 a parametri su od 108-599. Dobila bromergon 2x1, poslije dva  tjedna terapije i par dana prije menge i stimulacije vadila krv je 16,41. Zvala Petrovu pijem ga i dalje i nesmijem ga prekinuti piti dok mi ne kazu  i rekli su mi da je  sad ok.

----------


## ljubilica

i ja čekam/ne čekam mengu pa da opet izvadim PRL... valjda će se sniziti, al valjda će i ostali hormoni biti uredni  :fige: 
(ja sam valjda predodređena da se sekiram radi svih i svega pa je valjda i prolaktin u skladu s tim  :Laughing: )

----------


## Strašna

Cure, malo da podignem temu o prolaktinu. Zanima me jel netko u zadnje vrijeme išao kontolirat hipofizu? Bio netko nedavno na MR hipofize? Nekako mi se čini da mi to slijedi u skoroj budućnosti?

----------


## smokvica2528

Bok cure,
skroz sam nova..u svakom slučaju 3 god se borim s pretragama..odradila 3 AIH-a ,sad me muči prolaktin da bi mogla na IVF ...bio mi je u sekreciji 1050-700-522, i dobila sam Dostinex 2 x po pola tablete...vidim tamo milijun nuspojava ..kako se nositi s tim..pliz imate li iskustva..hvala

----------


## Varnica

Ja sam bila na Dostinexu. Jednom tjedno. Pila sam petkom zbog nuspojava. Prvih par tableta mi se spavalo cijeli vikend. Prva me držala do ponedjeljka!
Mislim da kad sam smanjila na pola tablete da je bilo ok. Nakon 6 tjedana mi je prolaktin pao s 40 na 5! (Druge jedinice)

----------


## Megan88

Podizem malo temu.
Pocetkom iduceg mjeseca trebala bih na prvi IVF. Medjutim stigao je nalaz MR i imam mikroadenom 4mm. Na sto da se priremim,odgadjanje postupka?

----------


## mono111

Megan,
Da li uzimas terapiju??
Mislim da uz odgovarajucu terapiju Bromergonom ili Dostinexom se mikroadenom drzi pod kontrolom....
Mislim da se ovako mali, od 4 mm nece sigurno uklanjati....nisam sigurna, mozda ce se javiti netko...a
Ali koliko znam rijetko kada se oni uklanjaju....drze se terapijom pod kontrolom...
Po tome, nema mi logike da ti odgode postupak.

----------


## Megan88

Mono,
Tek idem ovaj tjedan kod endo pa cu znati za terapiju. Nadam se da ce mi ju dat jer nova M je tu vec za par dana, a za postupak se spremam od svibnja..stalno neki vrag..i sad ovo

----------


## mono111

Dns sam bas bila.kod endokr.
Ja sam do nedavno uzimala Bromergon, a kontroliram i stitnjacu kod nje.
Bas mi je rekla da ona Bromergon ostavi cijelu T kod osoba koji imaju ademe velicine 6, 7 cm....i.kod kojih je sigurna da rastu !
A kod ovakvog minimalnog, ona cak u T, inace nakon otkucaja ukine Bromergon.
Meni su ipak ostavili do 14 tt.

----------


## Megan88

Hej Mono,
Ja danas bila kod endokr. Nisam dobila tablete nego isla na jos jednu pretragu krvi i moram cekat taj nalaz oko 3tjedna i tek onda dobit cu tablete.. rekao mi je da je bolje da odgodim postupak na iduci mj  :Sad:  i da cim ostanem trudna,terapiju micem.

----------


## mono111

Kakvu pretragu??
Bromergon nema nikakvog stetnog utjecaja u T, ni za trudnicu ni za plod....
I inace se on ukida u 7, 8 tjednu....hm....moja endo mi je rekla da i.kod naglog porasta prl kod naglog ukidanja moze doci cak do spontanog
Svatko ima valjda drukcije misljenje....napravi onako kako ti kaze endokrinolog

----------


## Megan88

Morala sam vadit nekakav igf 1 iz krvi. Odmah jucer sam to obavila,al nalaz se ceka 3 tjedna.. Mislim da posto je trudnoca 'dokazana' tek otkucajem srceka,onda on valjda i podrazumjeva tak oko 6.tjedna da se stane sa bromergonom. Znas da njima plus na testu nis ne znaci.. Ja nisam ispitivala detaljno jer mi je bilo malo sokantno to saznanje i tom adenomu i htjela sam samo cim prije izac na zrak.

----------


## mono111

Ne znam koja je to igf pretraga.
Da, da, vjerovatno od otkucaja ce ti ukinuti, to je ok...

----------


## Megan88

To je u biti hormon rasta koji zna podivljat pod utjecajem adenoma. U tom slucaju ide dodatna terapija..to je kolko sam skuzila prek neta.
Ono kaj nemrem nac na netu je dal ja mogu uz reguliranje prolaktina ostat prirodno trudna,ak mi je kod muza u pitanju asthenozoospermia? Ako znas ti il ak jos netko cita ovo..

----------


## Bluebella

> Morala sam vadit nekakav igf 1 iz krvi. Odmah jucer sam to obavila,al nalaz se ceka 3 tjedna.. Mislim da posto je trudnoca 'dokazana' tek otkucajem srceka,onda on valjda i podrazumjeva tak oko 6.tjedna da se stane sa bromergonom. Znas da njima plus na testu nis ne znaci.. Ja nisam ispitivala detaljno jer mi je bilo malo sokantno to saznanje i tom adenomu i htjela sam samo cim prije izac na zrak.


Ja sam godinama imala visok PRL a da nisam ni znala. Nismo ni nasli razlog zasto je bio tako visok (oko 1500, ref do 500), dr je pretpostavljao da je od stresa (smrt majke, posao). Uzimala sam terapiju od pola tablete Bromergona, kasnije i cijelu tabletu jer PRL nije dovoljno pao. Sa cijelom tabletom mi je bio oko 300.
Kad sam ostala trudna pila sam ga do 7tt. 
Nakon porodiljnog sam promijenila posao a i neke stvari su sjele na svoje mjesto i sad mi je oko 400.

Uglavnom, Bromergon uspješno liječi visoki prolaktin. Mana Bromergona, barem kod mene, je bila ta sto sam imala vrtoglavice od njega prvih par tjedana.

----------


## Bluebella

> To je u biti hormon rasta koji zna podivljat pod utjecajem adenoma. U tom slucaju ide dodatna terapija..to je kolko sam skuzila prek neta.
> Ono kaj nemrem nac na netu je dal ja mogu uz reguliranje prolaktina ostat prirodno trudna,ak mi je kod muza u pitanju asthenozoospermia? Ako znas ti il ak jos netko cita ovo..


Imas ovdje kratko i jasno o prolaktin.

http://breyer.hr/pretrage/sve-pretrage/prolaktin

----------


## Megan88

Bluebella,hvala. Meni je prl cak samo 640,al veselim se tabletama jer mozda ce se lakse dogodit trudnoca..

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella,hvala. Meni je prl cak samo 640,al veselim se tabletama jer mozda ce se lakse dogodit trudnoca..


Mislila sam da ti je i PRL visok, s obzirom da si na ovoj temi.
Inace visoki prolaktin moze nepovoljno utjecati na kvalitetu jajnih stanica kao i ometati implantaciju, tak mi je dr objasnio.

Sretno...

----------


## Megan88

Nije jako visok, al imam tumor na hipofizi tako da moram rusit prolaktin..

----------


## mono111

Bluebella,
Ista stvar je s prl bila i.kod mene, on je rastao i rastao, i na kraju je bio preko 1000. Tad mi je uveden Bromergon. Ali meni su i ciklusi bili uzasni radi prl, nerediviti, O su izostajale...kad sam pocela piti Bronergon, ciklusi mi traju tocno 30 dana...kod mene je bas taj prl ometao sve....s Bromergonom od 2.5 je prl bio oko 200- 250. Jedino nakon stim.u IVF je skocio na 400....ali to je normalno. Ja sam tek u 14 tt prestala postepeno s njim.

Megan,
Astenozoo nije tako los nalaz, ovisi koliki postotak je pokretnih...netko s takvim nalazom ostane T bez problema. Mi smo imali tu dg, makar sam ja 3 puta bez problema ostala T, nazalost imala sam i 3 spontana..tako da ne mogu reci da je uspjelo....stvarno zavisi....jeste vec prirodno pokusavali?? 
Kao sto je Bluebella rekla, i ja sam tesko podnosila Bromergon prvih tjedan, dva, imala sam mucnine, vrtoglavice...ali i to prodje.

----------


## Megan88

Ima 35% pokretnih (podjednako rapid i slow). 
Ovo ce nam biti prvi postupak,imala sam jedan spontani u 11tt prije 3god i od tada nista.. a otici cu cut kaj dr misli sad kad vidi ovu situaciju sa prl,a i novi nalaz spermiograma je kod nje pa me i to zanima. Mozda stvarno da pricekam da dobijem taj Bromergon. Nemam pojma..Vise mi nis nije jasno :D
Nek bude kak oni vele da je najbolje

----------


## Optimist

Neki dan mi je stigao nalaz prolaktina, 1200. Godinama raste polako, ali sigurno. 
Obavit cu MR hipofize. 
Zanima me je li itko od visokog prolaktina imao simptome kao sto su glavobolja, pritisak u glavi, umor...i jesu li ti simptomi nestali s uvodjenjem terapije, tj. dovodjenjem prolaktina u normalne vrijednosti.

----------


## j-la

Brat kaže da je to osjećao, osim pritiska u glavi, ali kaže da mu je to stanje postalo i normalno jer se navikao. Kad je počeo piti bromergon, osjećao se sigurnije, kako kaže, da je napokon "s obje noge na zemlji". Pravu promjenu je počeo osjećati nakon što je počeo redovno trčati i uveo drugačiju ishranu. Koliko znam, ne jede peciva, tjesteninu, rižu i slatko.

----------


## Optimist

Da, meni bi bilo cudno kad vecinu dana ne bih bila umorna :/ 
Zaboravila sam, on je radio MR, ali nema tumora, zapravo ne zna uzrok visokom prolaktinu?
Mislim da mi ne gine terapija bromergonom, a jezim se od mogucih nuspojava.

----------


## Optimist

I, pls, ako netko ima preporuku za dobrog endokrinologa, nek napise. Tnx!

----------


## j-la

Radio je MR, hipofiza je ok. Ovdje sam pitala za endokrinologa, dobila sam savjete za ljekare, pa ako ti se da pregledat teme. Uzrok još ne zna, a do preporučenih doktora nije išao.
Bromergon mu nije štetio, ne osjeća nikakve neželjene posljedice primjene, kao što je kod kolegice povraćanje i vrtoglavicu.
Ima i ona zamjena za bromergon, zaboravila sam ime. Kažu da se lakše podnosi. A i bromergon je teško naći na tržištu. Tražili smo u HR, bilo je da trebamo čekati porudzbu. Kod nas nema, već nabavlja u Srbiji.

----------


## Optimist

Pronasla sam, Gorana Mirosevic. 
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## mejkap8

Drage moje, nova sam na forumu. Imam 30 godina i nakon izostanka mjesecnice 1 mjesec uradjen mi je prolaktin test gdje je izmjereno 160, a gornja granica 25.
Na MRI je pronadjen mikroadenom hipofize velicine 4mm.

Sada pijem vec 4 tjedan Dostinex, pola tablete sedmicno. Nekih simptoma nemam osim sto sam nestrpljiva da se sto prije spusti u normalu jer planiram trudnocu.

Nakon koliko obicno on djeluje, tj nakon koliko bi mogla ocekivati mjesecnicu?
Da li je uobicajeno da Prolaktinom uzrokuje jos neke promjene na tjelu tipa debljanje ili uglavnom djeluje samo na izostanak mjesecnice?
SVi ostali hormoni i stitna su mi normalni.

----------


## Klooo

Mejkap8 ne mogu ti puno pomoći, ali mogu ti reći svoje iskustvo. Teško je reći kad bi mogla očekivati M, ali definitivno ti se mora spustiti prolaktin blizu gornje granice.

Meni je bio dijagnosticiran makroadenom na hipofizi. S obzirom da je tumor bio velik završila sam hitno na operaciju. Operacija je bila krajem sedmog mjeseca davne 2007. godine, a menstruaciju sam dobila u prvom mjesecu 2008. godine. Znači nakon 6 mjeseci (napominjem samo da ja do tog trenutka nisam ni imala M ranije pa je možda i to utjecalo na to da mi je trebalo 6 mjeseci nakon operacije). U tom periodu sam pila neke tablete ne mogu se sad sjetiti kako se zovu. Mislim da im je funkcija bila da pomognu hipofizi u radu s obzirom da su mi rezali hipofizu da bi izvadili sve.

Što se tiče nekakvih simptoma ja jesam bila deblja prije operacije, ali iskreno ne znam je li to povezano, glavobolje su bile izražene, izostanak mjesečnice i iscjedak iz dojke.

Kasnije tijekom godina sam na terapiji Bromergonom ukoliko mi je povišen prolaktin.

----------


## Garawa

Kloo, kako su otkrili tumor? Magnetom?

----------


## Klooo

Garawa da čim su vidjeli nalaz krvi, odmah su me hitno poslali na magnet.

----------


## Mango123

Pozdrav, 
Meni je prolaktin skoro 2700. Iskustva, savjeti?
Tek cu se naruciti kod endokrinologa. Kako izgleda pregled? 
Zahvaljujem

----------


## Garawa

Pozdrav, nisam prije vidjela pitanje.. 
Kod endokrinologa samo razgovor i daljnje upute.. evo i ja sam radila magnet i sada čekam nalaze.. nekih 10 radnih dana treba.

----------


## Anič

Lp.nova sam na forumu.
Moj problem je poviseni prolaktin.
Imam jedno dijete s kojim sam ostala trudna od prve,nadala sam se da ce tako biti i drugi put,ali nije islo po planu.
Ciklusi su mi redoviti 25-28dana,ovulaciju imam sto mi je potvrdeno ultrazvukom.
Vadila hormone i sok prolaktin 617,a gornja granica 557 dr.me salje endokrinologu,nakon toga cu vjerojatno napravit MR hipofize.
Ono sto mene brine je to da nemam neki tumor na hipifizi u zadnje vrijeme sam uzasno umorna,glava me ne boli ali kao da imam neki pritisak u glavi i ocima kao neka vrtoglavica,neznam kako bih to objasnila. Da li neko ima takve simptome i dali je sve dobro zavrsilo na kraju?

----------


## Srculence3

Pozdrav, nakon vađenja hormona prije 3 godine prolaktin mi je bio preko 2000. Sve dodatne pretrage sam napravila, sve je bilo uredu. ponovila prl nakon par mjeseci ono 2400. Endokrinologica mi je rekla da će me još na MR glave da otkloni sumnju da tumor (adenom) pa će mi onda dat terapiju. Nikakve simpome nisam imala koji bi upućivali na to, osim nekih glavobolja koje sam pripisivala živciranju i pms-u. MR je pokazao mikroadenom, dobila sam terapiju bromergon. Prvo sam pila pola ujutro jednu navečer onda je pao na 700. onda mi je dala da pijem jednu ujutro jednu navečer i sad je fala Bogu 300. uz to da naglasim ciklusi prije toga su bili izuzetno neuredni ( nekad po preko 6 mj) i kao imam policistične. Sad su mi ciklusi točni u dan, glavobolje puuno rijeđe
.

----------


## Srculence3

> Lp.nova sam na forumu.
> Moj problem je poviseni prolaktin.
> Imam jedno dijete s kojim sam ostala trudna od prve,nadala sam se da ce tako biti i drugi put,ali nije islo po planu.
> Ciklusi su mi redoviti 25-28dana,ovulaciju imam sto mi je potvrdeno ultrazvukom.
> Vadila hormone i sok prolaktin 617,a gornja granica 557 dr.me salje endokrinologu,nakon toga cu vjerojatno napravit MR hipofize.
> Ono sto mene brine je to da nemam neki tumor na hipifizi u zadnje vrijeme sam uzasno umorna,glava me ne boli ali kao da imam neki pritisak u glavi i ocima kao neka vrtoglavica,neznam kako bih to objasnila. Da li neko ima takve simptome i dali je sve dobro zavrsilo na kraju?


Ja sam imala 2400 u jednom trenutku i imam mikroadenom, i uspješno sam ga u roku par mjeseci bromergonom skinula na 300. Imala sam samo glavobolje prije toga, i ne pijem više bromergon nego pravidel to je nova zamjena.

----------


## Anič

> Ja sam imala 2400 u jednom trenutku i imam mikroadenom, i uspješno sam ga u roku par mjeseci bromergonom skinula na 300. Imala sam samo glavobolje prije toga, i ne pijem više bromergon nego pravidel to je nova zamjena.


Obavila pregled kod endokrinologice i hvala Bogu sve ok,po njezinom misljenju moj blago poviseni prolaktin nije razlog za brigu ipak je to samo 60 vise od gornje granice.da je u pitanju bilo kakav tumor prolaktin bi bio jako visok i ciklusu neuredni,dok su kod mene skroz uredni. Ona me salje mom ginekologu zbog niskog anti mullerovog hormona,jer ne mogu ostvarit trudnocu

----------

